# New 2011 Alpine double-din w910 touchscreen info/question thread



## Hoot

We had another thread going on the new Alpine H800 and controller; however, that thread is getting bloated. I've a few questions that perhaps dealers, or our resident Alpine rep, Jim, might have answers to. I am thinking this might be a w910 head unit thread, primarily, though invariably they'll be questions about the H800 surface, here as well. With any luck, maybe we'll find out more about the w910, and how it will work, alone, or with any outboard processors.

From what I understand, the msrp isn't going to be released until May or so? Probably because Alpine has many of the two 2010 touchscreen models they want to sell (now $150 off, it appears - both now around $1000?). Here's to hoping it is less than $1200. Anyway, without further adeiu...

1) How extensive is the dsp in the w910? It is capable of 2-way + sub, or even 3-way? Merely limited crossover and time-alignment functions versus the H800, but will still work in many car audio SQ applications? Only intended for 5.1, perhaps?

2) Will the display illumination be customizable?

3) Is there any way to listen to Pandora without an iPhone?

4) Is the optical out toslink or proprietary?

5) What is the cd changer model numbers that will work with the unit?

6) Will it work with an H701?

7) We have learned that it will send an iPod signal via optical to the H800, but will the w910 send HD radio signal to the H800? Will it send Satellite Radio to the H800 via optical cable? .We know the H800 has only 2 optical inputs -- I believe -- so if the w910 is going to send all of this source material digitally to the H800, then CD/HD radio/Sat radio sources would all likely feed the same input and then perhaps the iPod would be it's own dealy?

Please add your own questions, and feel free to take stabs, or guesses, to anything previously posted.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Hoot said:


> 7) We have learned that it will send an iPod signal via optical to the H800, but will the w910 send *HD radio signal to the H800? Will it send Satellite Radio to the H800 via optical cable? *.We know the H800 has only 2 optical inputs -- I believe -- so if the w910 is going to send all of this source material digitally to the H800, then CD/HD radio/Sat radio sources would all likely feed the same input and then perhaps the iPod would be it's own dealy?


Does it matter really? What's the use of polishing a turd (relatively speaking of course).


----------



## Hoot

I guess I get your point, though I never have heard HD radio - would it not be nice to have its signal transmitted digitally all the way to the processor? Some XM/Sirius stations are pretty decent quality, and not tooooo compressed, so I am thinking this might be nice to have transmitted in digital all the way to the processor, as well. 

You just don't believe an optical signal would better the transmission? They are, after all, digital sources, right?


----------



## t3sn4f2

Hoot said:


> I guess I get your point, though I never have heard HD radio - would it not be nice to have its signal transmitted digitally all the way to the processor? Some XM/Sirius stations are pretty decent quality, and not tooooo compressed, so I am thinking this might be nice to have transmitted in digital all the way to the processor, as well.
> 
> *You just don't believe an optical signal would better the transmission? They are, after all, digital sources, right?*


I can't say for sure that they are still not sent out of the SAT or HDradio module as an analog signal after being D to A'd (like was the case when they were external module options. They more then likely still aren't since taking a digital output from a proprietary module like hdradio is not going to be easy and certainly not cheap, as is sending that digital signal into the headunits DSP for processing. It's much easier to convert those sources to analog like before and treat them as just another analog input like a standard FM tuner or AUX input.

That being said, the quality of this head units analog out and the analog in quality of the processor is going to degrade the signal far far less then the level of degradation already done to the music from the sources. HDradio is at 64kbps average and I imagine SAT is worse.


----------



## Hoot

Thanks for the info. I didn't realize there was that much compression going on - I guess that's because my listening to digital radio signals has been confined to the sound heard on various rental car satellite radio setups I've had a couple times, and to the XM on the stock system in my bro-in-laws Titan. They all sound good, but are hardly revealing systems, of course. 

Currently I'm debating between my next head unit upgrade being a PR99S for $1200, or going with the w910 for probably the same price; again, as stated in other threads, msrp on that unit won't be posted until sometime later this spring/early summer. 

The w910 may have more bang for the buck, even initially; however, without the H800 I am confident it won't have the SQ. That said, how much in the SQ department will it be short on is unknown, in part because we still have little idea about the w910s dsp, and tuning is half the issue, not to mention the challenge-level of the particular system one is trying to tune.

If I go with the PR99S, then I am buying a unit that will likely meet all musicality/tuning needs immediately, with HD radio and iPod functionality being later add ons (cost = not sure?). If I go with the w910, it is kind of the opposite - the add-on features are built in, but would likely need the H800 (another $700) to come close to, or perhaps even exceed, the SQ of the PR99S, though it appears users wanting to run at least 2-way + sub will have some kind of dsp crossover to utilize until funding an H800 becomes feasible (assuming, like me, dropping $2000 up front isn't going to happen).

The thing I like about the PR99S is that I could prolly use the USB port to connect a hard drive for digital music files, but I know little to nothing about how easy it is to access files, or what kind/size of files, are possible, or what max hard drive size is possible, for that matter.

It is fun to have such options to ponder, as for awhile I wasn't really happy with any of the new stuff coming out, and now it appears there are two exciting alternatives from both Pioneer and Alpine.


----------



## ErinH

t3sn4f2 said:


> Does it matter really? What's the use of polishing a turd (relatively speaking of course).


personally, I'd find it incredibly useful if a unit could somehow stream all it's signal in the digital format simply for ease of installation. One wire, no worries about ground loops. That's awesome.


----------



## Hoot

bikinpunk said:


> personally, I'd find it incredibly useful if a unit could somehow stream all it's signal in the audio format simply for ease of installation. One wire, no worries about ground loops. That's awesome.


True, would eliminate a lot of RCA cable and noise induction potential, not to mention the cost of all that RCA wire.


----------



## t3sn4f2

bikinpunk said:


> personally, I'd find it incredibly useful if a unit could somehow stream all it's signal in the audio format simply for ease of installation. One wire, no worries about ground loops. That's awesome.


True


----------



## t3sn4f2

Hoot said:


> True, would eliminate a lot of RCA cable and noise induction potential, not to mention the cost of all that RCA wire.


Well the signal would leave via ai-net, you would not have to run any rca's from the head unit back. But yeah, the potential for noise from installation mishap would still be there unless the processor were power from the data cable itself. Then there would be no issues really.


----------



## Stearnzy

found something out about the INA-w910 its gonna have good old bassengine pro built in, thats gonna make the ability to make a system sound good without an external proccessor even better


----------



## jim walter

We had another thread going on the new Alpine H800 and controller; however, that thread is getting bloated. I've a few questions that perhaps dealers, or our resident Alpine rep, Jim, might have answers to. I am thinking this might be a w910 head unit thread, primarily, though invariably they'll be questions about the H800 surface, here as well. With any luck, maybe we'll find out more about the w910, and how it will work, alone, or with any outboard processors.

From what I understand, the msrp isn't going to be released until May or so? Probably because Alpine has many of the two 2010 touchscreen models they want to sell (now $150 off, it appears - both now around $1000?). Here's to hoping it is less than $1200. Anyway, without further adeiu...

1) How extensive is the dsp in the w910? It is capable of 2-way + sub, or even 3-way? Merely limited crossover and time-alignment functions versus the H800, but will still work in many car audio SQ applications? Only intended for 5.1, perhaps?
*
Actual spec is F/R/Sub ... no 2Way + sub or 3-way.
HPF is 60/80/100Hz
PEQ: 5 Band, 1/3 Octave, Q: 1,2,3,4; Level -6dB to +6dB
GEQ: 80/250/500/1000/4000/8000/16000; Level -6dB to +6dB
TCR: 0 to 336.6cm, 0.1ms adjustment*

2) Will the display illumination be customizable?

*Screen Color (background) will be able to do Blue, Red, Orange, and Green. The LEDs at the bottom (buttons) will be white, as they were on the W900
*
3) Is there any way to listen to Pandora without an iPhone?
*
Sure, you can run a KCA-121B that will give you AUX in over AI-NET. You'll have full control over whatever device is streaming Pandora on the device itself .. aka the old school method.*

4) Is the optical out toslink or proprietary?
*
Proprietary, same as the W505 - you'll need as KCE-610A*

5) What is the cd changer model numbers that will work with the unit?

*I'd have to imagine anything on AI-NET. Do you have a model in particular you are worried about? I can check specifics for you, but I doubt I'll be able to get a list from anyone*

6) Will it work with an H701?
*
Basic control only, it does not have the built in "processor control" of old, where it could fully tune it.*

7) We have learned that it will send an iPod signal via optical to the H800, but will the w910 send HD radio signal to the H800? Will it send Satellite Radio to the H800 via optical cable? .We know the H800 has only 2 optical inputs -- I believe -- so if the w910 is going to send all of this source material digitally to the H800, then CD/HD radio/Sat radio sources would all likely feed the same input and then perhaps the iPod would be it's own dealy?

_*All digital signals, whatever they are (still waiting on an answer) will transfer over the single Optical line, the second optical in is an AUX in for the H800, as is the second AI-NET Port with a KCA-121B, so you don't lose AUX with a processor.

In short .. the W910 is really a step in the right direction for us and I think for a lot of the enthusiasts on here. 
We spent a lot of time pushing to get more SQ features and we were actually (finally!) successful. 

Some changes vs. the W900:
4V pre-outs (3-sets)
A capable, solid tuning/processing section (details above)
An improved, cleaner CD section 105dB S/N (from 95dB) while THD improved from 0.02% to 0.008%. 
The new HD/FM tuner has even improved SQ as well, with greater S/N 65dB vs 60dB and better channel separation too. *_


----------



## n_olympios

That's some serious info there, Jim, thanks! 

This means that the W910 is one of the few (if not the only one) 2DIN multimedia HU's with active 3way (ok, 2way+sub) crossover incorporated. That's great news on its own. 



jim walter said:


> the second optical in is an AUX in for the H800, as is the second AI-NET Port with a KCA-121B, so you don't lose AUX with a processor.


Will these inputs (second optical and AI-NET port) be able to be selected through the HU (say the W910), or will the RUX-C800 be needed for that?


----------



## ErinH

jim walter said:


> 1) How extensive is the dsp in the w910? It is capable of 2-way + sub, or even 3-way? Merely limited crossover and time-alignment functions versus the H800, but will still work in many car audio SQ applications? Only intended for 5.1, perhaps?
> *
> A few options:
> Front/Rear/Sub (L+R)
> Front/Rear/Sub (L/R)
> 2-Way + Sub or 3-Way (L + R) - High L+R, Mid L+R, Low or Mid L+R
> 2-Way + Sub or 3-Way (L/R) - High L/R, Mid L/R, Low or Mid L/R
> To get to 3-Way + Sub, you'll need to get into an H800.
> 
> XO Slope: Flat/6/12/18/24; Level: -12dB to 0
> 5 Band Parametric; 1/3 Octave; Q = 1.0, 1.5, 3.0; Level +/-6dB
> Time alignment: 0 to 336.6cm, adjustments in 0.1ms*
> [/B][/I]


Finally!!!!... no more looking on the alpine.jp site and wondering wtf we don't get the cool toys here in the 'states. 


Edit:
RE: Below post... bummer. :/


----------



## jim walter

*EDIT - I screwed up. I'm translating from an O/M Japanese to English and I screwed up.
*
I referenced the (optional) H100 section of the O/M, not the "basic" control portion

Actual spec is F/R/Sub ... no 2Way + sub or 3-way.
HPF is 60/80/100Hz
PEQ: 5 Band, 1/3 Octave, Q: 1,2,3,4; Level -6dB to +6dB
GEQ: 80/250/500/1000/4000/8000/16000; Level -6dB to +6dB
TCR: 0 to 336.6cm, 0.1ms adjustment

I knew it was a bit too good to be true .. got me excited typing it so I walked over and talked to a buddy here about it and he couldn't believe it ...tried to show him and realized what I did. 

Anyhow it is still a very improved unit over the W900.

Sorry for the confusion.

Jim


----------



## jim walter

n_olympios said:


> That's some serious info there, Jim, thanks!
> 
> This means that the W910 is one of the few (if not the only one) 2DIN multimedia HU's with active 3way (ok, 2way+sub) crossover incorporated. That's great news on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> Will these inputs (second optical and AI-NET port) be able to be selected through the HU (say the W910), or will the RUX-C800 be needed for that?


You're welcome (even if I did screw it up a bit). I have to imagine that it would be controlled via the HU, as it becomes a "source" in the actual system via AI-NET. I'll double confirm before posting a "yes" as to not look like the ******* I feel like right now, again


----------



## n_olympios

LOL talk about great expectations. :lol:

No worries, it's still come a long way. 

Having said that, I think you'll agree that the thought of a multimedia/sq/active HU is very intriguing indeed. At least to the few of us that really care.


----------



## fit_tuner

will the w910 still work with the h100?


----------



## 2way+sub

Hoot said:


> 7) We have learned that it will send an iPod signal via optical to the H800


to the h800 only? will send data or LPCM?


----------



## Hoot

fit_tuner said:


> will the w910 still work with the h100?


I was going to assume that it would and that, even though the w910 might not be 2-way+sub active-capable, if the h100 allows for that then it would sure be a nice way to go on the in-between, if one can't splurge on the whole lot at once (some $2k). I'm not sure of the h100's msrp, but it can prolly be had for about $100-$150 used?

Assuming the h100 will work with the w910, it perhaps would be, like the h701, "basic-control-only." Is this right? Jim, when you say this, can you (or anyone who understands) elaborate on what precisely this means? Thanks for your patience with my lack of understanding.

And, while this might best go in the h800 thread (or perhaps even got answered somewhere along the line in it's 11 or 12 pages of posts), will the h800 work with the older alpine touchscreens? And, if so, do we know which ones? Only the proprietary cable ones from the w505 forward?

Another question I have might simply a general knowledge question. I am probably missing something obvious, but I don't understand how "time correction," or time-alignment of full-range sound is anything more than a balance control? Or, in the case of 5.1, what seems a tedious balance/fader/non-fading sub output control? I ask, because this seems all the dsp of the w910 would be doing if it, by itself, is not capable of running an active setup.

Thanks, again, for stirring the excitment.


----------



## n_olympios

Hoot said:


> will the h800 work with the older alpine touchscreens? And, if so, do we know which ones? Only the proprietary cable ones from the w505 forward?


I can't see why it wouldn't work with any of them. The proprietary cable is nothing more than a cable with Toslink at one end and an electrical-to-optical adaptor in the other. It has nothing to do with controlling the PXA-H800. 



Hoot said:


> Another question I have might simply a general knowledge question. I am probably missing something obvious, but I don't understand how "time correction," or time-alignment of full-range sound is anything more than a balance control?


Time allignment controls time, balance/fader controls volume. Those things tend to be different. In very simple terms, our mind (in conjunction with our ears) works differently throughout the audible spectrum. For low/mid frequencies, time coherence (sound from every speaker coming to us at exactly the same time) is much more important than volume; the opposite applies to high frequencies. That's why we need both volume AND time control to get a good soundstage in a car. Without TA you can balance towards the right or left, but it won't make it reach your ears earlier or later.


----------



## newtitan

id sure love to get one of these, but what I dont get is why jvc still in the only double din nav unit, that has a detachable face

I wish alpine would have a unit with this feature, in this day and age, theives are brave, and ive had two DD alpine units stolen in the last few years, side bar

but just wish alpine has a detach double din like the jvc unit


----------



## Hoot

I think I need to get someone to really help me learn to use the time delay part of my dsp - I fiddle faddle, but not in a strategic way. I think I often look past the time correction part of things and consider only my ability to alter the db-output of each individual driver, which makes running "active" so very worthwhile.

So, it sounds like the w910, while having some limited tuning and time alignment options has simply a 2-way crossover with a 60/80/100hz option - that's perfect for the minivan soccer mom who hardly knows the unit does anything more than playing DVDs for her kids. 

Seriously, though, curious to hear about the "basic functions only" capability of the h100 and/or H701 when those pieces are connected to the w910, and how much the w910 will actually be able to control with either of those units on their own, without a RUX.


----------



## n_olympios

Hoot said:


> I think I need to get someone to really help me learn to use the time delay part of my dsp - I fiddle faddle, but not in a strategic way. I think I often look past the time correction part of things and consider only my ability to alter the db-output of each individual driver, which makes running "active" so very worthwhile.


Actually, altering the volume level of each driver can easily be done in a passive system as well. TA on the other hand, no. 



Hoot said:


> Seriously, though, curious to hear about the "basic functions only" capability of the h100 and/or H701 when those pieces are connected to the w910, and how much the w910 will actually be able to control with either of those units on their own, without a RUX.


Man, don't make us write the same stuff again and again. The info is all there already, in this and the other thread. Besides, you've probably mixed the model #'s up.


----------



## Hoot

What, change the output of a passive system by clicking switches on a passive crossover? Or biamping a passive crossover? Sure, can be done, but easily done? From the front seat of your car while listening? Not exactly sure of the nature of your point, n_olympios.

The basic functions info found here in this thread? If it is there, I still don't see it so pardon me for asking the question, and pardon me for not fully following, or reviewing, another 12-page thread prior. Seriously, do you consider "not having a life" a requirement for forum participation?

Apparently, the w910 will allow all processors to function as any other Alpine touchscreen did minus the controller - was asking for clarification, here. Is it not possible some of the older processors to lose some functionality and not be fully compatible? 

I mixed up the model #'s? If I have (which I don't think I have), then why not simply correct me? Honestly, I appreciate your chiming in with assistance regarding clarification about all the Alpine stuff, but don't quite get the attitude; particularly, since you obviously have far more background about the gear in the first place. 

Thanks, anyway.


----------



## n_olympios

Hoot said:


> What, change the output of a passive system by clicking switches on a passive crossover? Or biamping a passive crossover? Sure, can be done, but easily done? From the front seat of your car while listening? Not exactly sure of the nature of your point, n_olympios.


You didn't add the ease of use parameter into the equation. No, I meant strictly from a technical point of view. Obviously, a passive configuration will very rarely give you the flexibility and ease of tweaking that an active one, by definition, will. 



Hoot said:


> The basic functions info found here in this thread? If it is there, I still don't see it so pardon me for asking the question, and pardon me for not fully following, or reviewing, another 12-page thread prior. Seriously, do you consider "not having a life" a requirement for forum participation?


_Seriously_? No, you don't need to give up your life to follow a couple of very informative threads on a subject you're clearly very fond of learning the ins and outs of, before making a buyer's decision. I have a very _serious_ life myself and yet manage to keep up with the technical info in here. 



Hoot said:


> Apparently, the w910 will allow all processors to function as any other Alpine touchscreen did minus the controller - was asking for clarification, here. Is it not possible some of the older processors to lose some functionality and not be fully compatible?


I don't think so. Obviously since the W910 isn't yet available I don't have any hands-on experience with it (and it being only a US market product I doubt I'll ever have any), but anyway it would be the first and only time - bar the change in the F#1 status series interface, AI-Net to ION-Bus - Alpine would inhibit backwards compatibility. Since the W910 uses the same AI-Net interface as the older units, it's bound to be able to control both the H100 and H70X at the same level of depth as say the W505 before it. If you want to see in greater detail what will and what won't be controlled, your best bet is a read in the manual. 





Hoot said:


> I mixed up the model #'s? If I have (which I don't think I have), then why not simply correct me? Honestly, I appreciate your chiming in with assistance regarding clarification about all the Alpine stuff, but don't quite get the attitude; particularly, since you obviously have far more background about the gear in the first place.
> 
> Thanks, anyway.


No attitude at all, I should perhaps add a smiley back there and make my response lighter. There: :blush: 

Reading your post made me think you meant the H800 instead of the H701, since the new processor is what we (you included, if I'm not mistaken) are mainly concerned about. If: mea culpa, Then: my apologies. 

However, I and others have in the recent past re-written or re-explained stuff and info that's already in those threads; I don't mind helping out as much as I can, and at the same time devour info from others, but when I read the same stuff it gets a bit tiring.

Hey, if you think 12 pages are hard, try the MS-8 thread lol! It's a mindtrap!


----------



## Hoot

You suggest "ease of use" need be specified in my comment for it not to be understood by others? Seriously? You assumed I needed a little help with that one? Hell... "probably got the model numbers wrong, too?"

Well, you did not, in fact, read "the same stuff" in this thread, and you likely didn't see the subject covered in the other thread on the H800. Ironically, it appears you are guilty of precisely what you accuse me - you didn't fully read the post. My question specifically mentioned the older processors (H100/H701 - suppose I could have included the H510, as well). So, if your going to complain about re-reading previously posted stuff, and suggest that I be more engaged, or that my lack of dedication to this hobby and these threads falls a bit short, then perhaps you should spend a bit more time deciphering, yourself, unless, of course that, too, is "a bit too tiring."

My apologies to the other forum members... I'll stop now, but none of us likes unwarranted grief.


----------



## jim walter

Wow...so contentious here... this is supposed to be an information sharing post. How about we delete those last 4 or 5 posts and move on or take it to PMs. 

....and now back to our regularly scheduled program. 

Yes, the W910 will work with the H100 processor with full control as it does on all of our post-H100 HUs. 

No, it will not have full control over the H701 as that is actually resident control from the HU that is not built into the W910. It will do the same basic controls as with the H800, again this won't ring true with all of you guys but it takes away the end user ability to destroy the work you've done tuning the system.


----------



## n_olympios

There you go. I had written a long reply explaining why the H100 would have full control etc but there's no point in posting it now. I was wrong on the H701 control, I admit. Jim, this now means that someone wanting to combine the W910 and the H701 _will_ have to use the RUX-C701 eh? Bummer. 



Hoot said:


> You suggest "ease of use" need be specified in my comment for it not to be understood by others? Seriously?


Hoot man, I didn't suggest anything. I just added a bit of trivial info regarding a main difference between what you can and can't do with passive and active configurations. It was just a "throw it there for future reference" kind of post.


----------



## jim walter

n_olympios said:


> There you go. I had written a long reply explaining why the H100 would have full control etc but there's no point in posting it now. I was wrong on the H701 control, I admit. Jim, this now means that someone wanting to combine the W910 and the H701 _will_ have to use the RUX-C701 eh? Bummer.


Using my decoder ring to understand this function spec I have, that is what I understand. 

A bummer, yes but I think the bummer more superficial, more of a perception thing...especially to those considering buying old parts to build a powerful system - ie non-H701 owners. Reality is that most anyone here that has a 701 has a RUX, no?


----------



## Hoot

Jim, I am not even an Alpine user yet (since about 1991 - my last Alpine piece), but from the things I've read on this forum, and shared in PMs with others, it seems like many, if not most -- even if they have a RUX -- don't use one with the 701 if they are using a double-din touchscreen. Or, those simply familiar with the equipment don't suggest doing so unless one is competing, or perhaps only have a single-din HU. N-olympios, thoughts?

I can't recall the particular gripes (apart from the small screen and possible mounting hassle), but it seems as if the additional tuning benefits are limited even for most folk using Alpine on this forum. I am sure someone else will chime in on this. To this point, wonder if the C800, as it controls the H800, be viewed differently? It sure looks nice.


----------



## jim walter

The reality, even for most tweakos is that they will tweak and tune, etc etc their PEQ or GEQ, sometimes even time alignment a tad here or there for the first few weeks/months .. saving their new tune as a preset. 

Once you've got a few solid presets saved (up to 6 Presets), you'll rarely ever be changing things much. 

With the new setup, you'll lose the ability to adjust "on the fly" since you'll need either a RUX or PC to modify anything of significance to the overall soundfield, outside of balance, fader and sub level. 

I'm know quite a few of you guys have carPCs and could tune on the fly with that .. but adding a RUX in the grand scheme of the system cost is not a big ticket item, and could be sold once you're happy with the sound.


----------



## n_olympios

Hoot's got it right. 3 DINs are a lot of space and most with touchscreens don't use the RUX controllers. BUT, now with the H800 this might change. The Alpine Camaro has the controller in a neat place (same as I've chosen in my car for the F#1 screen lol). 

However, as much as I love to tweak on the go, I have to agree with Alpine's line of thought behind the decision to keep it all under control (pun intended)*. The majority of customers don't care about the details, they just want something that sounds good. And I know for a fact that many installers have to deal with schmucks that fiddle with the sound settings and then come back into the store complaining about their lost quality in sound. 

*Thank God they've not taken it completely away.


----------



## jim walter

n_olympios said:


> And I know for a fact that many installers have to deal with schmucks that fiddle with the sound settings and then come back into the store complaining about their lost quality in sound.
> 
> *Thank God they've not taken it completely away.


Exactly. No one will be stacking 3DIN to make the setup. Most can toss the RUX in the glovebox or tuck it under the seat.. BTW, it is only ~0.8" thick, its not in a chassis/cage .. and just pull it out and use it as needed. For those that want to mount it, it comes with flush cup or mounting cage to fit in a DIN spot.

Not to mention when they somehow manage to turn of the HPF on their expensive tweeters ... POP. ...then of course the dealer has the bend over and give the new tweeters away and cost and discount the labor just to keep the customer happy.


----------



## ErinH

I actually don't have a problem with what Alpine is doing here, regarding limiting the end user control set by dealers. They're actually catering well to both the dealer and the DIY'r by at least providing us a way to tune the car ourselves.
Look at how many people are satisfied with PC control _only_ of their bitones. I'm very happy to see that Alpine offers a way to tune through a controller (at least) in addition to PC. That way I can have the rux in the car ready to go at a show or meet instead of breaking out the laptop to tune. Hell, I bought a netbook solely for this purpose with the bitone. I know others who did as well.
For the non-tweaker, as Jim said, he can simply buy the RUX to do controls (or use the PC) and then sell the rux here. I did this with the 701 at one point... plenty of others have as well. 

As far as not having control at the headunit, I'm okay with that. I personally found it troublesome to have to continually lean forward in the midst of tuning in order to change settings or tweak things. It is aggravating and is a reason many people purchased the rux for the 701 as well.


----------



## St. Dark

Actually, Jim, once the MMS's started having resident control of the 'H700...I pretty much stopped putting in the RUX unless someone wanted it (I'd give the option, almost everyone declined). And shortly after that, you guys wisely separated the proc and the remote.
Which was nice - the people that wanted one paid for one, the ones that didn't, didn't (since the price for just the proc went down). 
A shop can get one for tuning. And an end-user can get one (and even, as noted above, pass it along on the used market when they are done). There ARE times when it a laptop gets in the way, but even when tuned through a RUX having the ability to save all your files on a computer for disaster recovery is handy.
Speaking of which- will the proc load all it's information into the computer GUI when they are connected? So that one can see what is already there, and save it? Or is it one way only, in that regard?

I am looking forward to both the new head and the proc.


----------



## NikitaDrako

Hi boys!
I'm new here, so I'm really sorry if I broke any of the forum rules by having a wrong signature or anything else.
I've been reading both topics, on IVA w910 and on PXA h800, as I'm willing to buy both of them.
Ain't no specialist but need some user interface info on which any of u may be able to help me. And yes, all of them seems to be stupid questions but they are based on my everyday usage.
Fist of all, thanks for all this stuff Jim!
Ok, here I go.

1- The bluetooth will be integrated?

2- Assuming the answer for the last is yes, does the w910 bluetooth have a2dp support? I mean, can I play videos from youtube in my mobile and listen it in the car surround? if I'm not mistaken w900bt isn't a2dp

3- We will be able to use the voice dial feature in our mobiles as other HU does? what about typing the number directly to the HU?

4- Is there any Rca audio/video input, so I can install an x360 for an istance? yes it's stupid, but not for the child.

5- about integration with h800, if I connect an optical output from x360, can send it's video to the HU?

6- with w910 will we be able to control fader and balance and sub volume wile using h800?

thanks a lot!

Drako, from brazil


----------



## mvalpreda

I have a couple of questions as well. I would love to upgrade from my INA-W900BT to the INA-W910.

1) Never saw any sort of definitive answer on the PXA-H100 compatability. Will the W910 work with the H100?
2) Will the W910 work with the Sirius Connect KCA-SC100? I have the KCA-SC100 connected to a SCVDOC1 and then to a Sirius Sportster 4.
3) A2DP on the W910? It's supposed to on the W900 but it certainly doesn't work with my W900.

I have upgraded from a W200 -> W205 -> W505 -> W900 without having to change many wires/accessories...hopefully the upgrade to the W910 will be just as easy as moving wires with the accessories I have.


----------



## jim walter

mvalpreda said:


> I have a couple of questions as well. I would love to upgrade from my INA-W900BT to the INA-W910.
> 
> 1) Never saw any sort of definitive answer on the PXA-H100 compatability. Will the W910 work with the H100?
> 2) Will the W910 work with the Sirius Connect KCA-SC100? I have the KCA-SC100 connected to a SCVDOC1 and then to a Sirius Sportster 4.
> 3) A2DP on the W910? It's supposed to on the W900 but it certainly doesn't work with my W900.
> 
> I have upgraded from a W200 -> W205 -> W505 -> W900 without having to change many wires/accessories...hopefully the upgrade to the W910 will be just as easy as moving wires with the accessories I have.


Yes. Works with the H100

I doesnt work with the SC100 since it is designed for the new sxv100, which is the new generation of SiriusXM tuners that support dvr-like functions 

No A2DP. This is not supported on a w900bt either, only a W900+kca-400bt can do streaming. A kca-250bt does not do streaming (that's what comes with the w900bt)


----------



## mvalpreda

jim walter said:


> Yes. Works with the H100
> 
> I doesnt work with the SC100 since it is designed for the new sxv100, which is the new generation of SiriusXM tuners that support dvr-like functions
> 
> No A2DP. This is not supported on a w900bt either, only a W900+kca-400bt can do streaming. A kca-250bt does not do streaming (that's what comes with the w900bt)


Thanks Jim. Appreciate the quick response. I just noticed you did say the H100 works in another post. Derp!

I'm looking at the specs on the SXV100 and it says it's an XM unit. I'm concerned that I won't be able to add this new radio to my existing Sirius account. I'm going to pay another $50 a year just to have what I already have as well as ~$70 for the new radio. So there is no way the SC100 will work with the W910?


----------



## Booger

SVX100 does both xm and sirius.


----------



## mvalpreda

SVX100 is an listed as an XM unit, that means if you want Sirius programming you need to get the "Best of Sirius" package. That's an extra few bucks a month on top of normal subscription fees. You also cannot add an XM radio to a Sirius account. So for people like me who have multiple radios on a Sirius account it's a whole new account, no multiple radio discount, etc etc. Not to mention the SVX100 has a whole 24 minutes of memory where my current setup has 75 minutes of memory. 

It's a dealbreaker for me and in my opinion a step back.


----------



## Unrealistic

hi.
Don't know if this is mentioned before?,
but the new catalog 2011-2012 is online!
I also found a pricelist from Swiss.


----------



## cpcustoms

Any idea as to whether the W910 will play DVD-Audio discs? Something ive been wanting Alpine to support again for a few years now.... And if so, would it be able to take advantage of full 24bit/96khz discs? or even 24Bit/192KHz discs??


----------



## Unrealistic

I know it has been mentioned before, but can someone (Jim?) please confirm that the iPod music plays through the optical cable?
Is it possible to test this, by taking the optical cable out of the processor to see if the music stops playing?

This would be my biggest motivation to upgrade from my IVA-W505R to the W910.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Unrealistic said:


> I know it has been mentioned before, but can someone (Jim?) please confirm that the iPod music plays through the optical cable?
> Is it possible to test this, by taking the optical cable out of the processor to see if the music stops playing?
> 
> This would be my biggest motivation to upgrade from my IVA-W505R to the W910.


It does. Search Jim's post on the H701 thread for the details. He also siad he thinks all digital sources go out the digital connector (ie XM, USB, iDevice, CD)


----------



## s4turn

t3sn4f2 said:


> It does. Search Jim's post on the H701 thread for the details. He also siad he thinks all digital sources go out the digital connector (ie XM, USB, iDevice, CD)



that would be a very nice feature to have!

Im kind of annoyed the w505 doesnt output digital sources (namely USB) via optical, some how I thought it did when I brought it! 


@Jim - I think there is quite a few people that dont have rux's with their h701's.
I've now sourced one, but didnt bother when I found the older alpine touchscreens controlled them (years ago)


----------



## evo9

OK Jimmy, what you have to say about this?? _This is the best companion model for the PXA-H800. Together they deliver ultra-high sound quality that will give you a good chance of winning sound competitions_ That best model for the PXA-H800 processor is not the IVA-W910 BUT, the IVA-D800R with COPPER CHASSIS. Once again the rest of the world gets the better options & North America gets the ****s. 

Thanks for nothing there alpine USA.



Anybody wants to see for themself look at page 21 >>>>> http://www.alpine-europe.com/fileadmin/PDF/Catalogues/01_2011/GeneralCatalogue_2011_LR_English.pdf


As for my rant. Look here at page 18 >>>> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...w-alpine-pxa-h701-replacement-horizon-18.html



.


----------



## n_olympios

s4turn said:


> Im kind of annoyed the w505 doesnt output digital sources (namely USB) via optical, some how I thought it did when I brought it!


Oddly (or perhaps not so) most of us did.


----------



## n_olympios

evo9 said:


> That best model for the PXA-H800 processor is not the IVA-W910 BUT, the IVA-D800R with COPPER CHASSIS.


But that's not a double DIN unit. 

Damn it, why did you have to post about it? Now I want it.  :blush:


----------



## jim walter

I'd first say my name isn't Jimmy 

I guess you could import one, only the find it has the same audio section as the W910 ... Or should I say that the other way around .. The new W900 replacement has a totally new audio section, including 4V pre outs, built in tcr and EQ (albeit mild tuning) and an optical digital output.... and this section is so clean and good, we are using it in our new copper chassis 1DIN SQ deck. Speaks well for the 910, no? Maybe it means this IS the 2DIN SQ deck we've been waiting for all these years ... At least that's what anyones ear who heard the Camaro at CES, our in-house Dyn fanatic's Toyota or my Jeep lately would say 

I've talked before about why we don't get decks like that. If you want one, let your store know. Tell them to let their rep know too.


----------



## St. Dark

Evo, I think you're overly worried about a few things that might or might not be in a deck that you are essentially using as a transport and feature set.

Agonizing over the absolute finest one you can then feed to the 'H800, when all of your SQ sources (disc and iPod/USB) are fed through the fiber, really won't have an impact. It's like in the old days the people that HAD to run the F1 7990 CD player into the F1 PXA-H900 processor. You spent all that money on a DVD grade transport that DIDN'T have a DVD laser, and on the preamp section, and on the DACs, just to hook up a Toslink to the 'H900. Versus, say, running a DVA-7996 which had the same transport but a DVD capable laser...or the IVA-D900 fold-out (hey, this was back a few years!) that had the same transport, but played DVDs...and had a 1.15mpix screen. So you weren't paying for a D/A and an audio section you weren't going to use, but got the ability to transmit 5.1 and in the second case got the screen that later showed up in the 2nd Gen F1 lineup. The screen that is in the '900 and 910, actually.
So with the '910 you don't have a copper chassis...if that impacts anything it's only the sources you feed analog through the AiNet, which are going to be lower res sources. Digital files from an optical disc and from a USB connected device stay digital and go downstream as light; the Cu on the dash piece doesn't factor in. But you have all the goodies, a great screen, etc etc.
And if you don't want double DIN, get a well-built DIN with digital out. Heck, ditch the head entirely and run a USB device with a digital out adapter of some sort (seen a few such solutions listed here in various threads).


----------



## evo9

St. Dark said:


> Evo, I think you're overly worried about a few things that might or might not be in a deck that you are essentially using as a transport and feature set.
> 
> Agonizing over the absolute finest one you can then feed to the 'H800, when all of your SQ sources (disc and iPod/USB) are fed through the fiber, really won't have an impact. It's like in the old days the people that HAD to run the F1 7990 CD player into the F1 PXA-H900 processor. You spent all that money on a DVD grade transport that DIDN'T have a DVD laser, and on the preamp section, and on the DACs, just to hook up a Toslink to the 'H900. Versus, say, running a DVA-7996 which had the same transport but a DVD capable laser...or the IVA-D900 fold-out (hey, this was back a few years!) that had the same transport, but played DVDs...and had a 1.15mpix screen. So you weren't paying for a D/A and an audio section you weren't going to use, but got the ability to transmit 5.1 and in the second case got the screen that later showed up in the 2nd Gen F1 lineup. The screen that is in the '900 and 910, actually.
> So with the '910 you don't have a copper chassis...if that impacts anything it's only the sources you feed analog through the AiNet, which are going to be lower res sources. Digital files from an optical disc and from a USB connected device stay digital and go downstream as light; the Cu on the dash piece doesn't factor in. But you have all the goodies, a great screen, etc etc.
> And if you don't want double DIN, get a well-built DIN with digital out. Heck, ditch the head entirely and run a USB device with a digital out adapter of some sort (seen a few such solutions listed here in various threads).




Both of the Euro single din I put forward has a digital out just like the IVA-W910. From with I see all of alpine units are now using the KWE-610A Panasonic digital optical cable. 

The point I am trying to make is more option for us the end user. Jimmy is trying to tell me their marketing analysis says there is no need for single din. The way I see it, they alpine used the ill conceived IVA-D106 as the market analyst tool. As I have said before, the fact that competing brands offers single din is proof there is a market. Put sensible features and it will sell, it's as simply as that! But just like modern day BS politics, alpine usa is simply trying to shift the market to their way of thinking. You dont have to look too far to see that. The alpine Product Planning / Engineering man here is tell me to go talk to my local dealer & rep. Why do I need to do that? Am I not talking to the Product Planning / Engineering?? Just like an ostrich, head in sand when a challenge shows up. Members here should take this as an indication of the type of customer/technical support they may end up getting. After all, it was suggested by Mr. Product Planning / Engineering to go buy the region 2 Euro model. Now what good would that do me in a REGION 1 market? 





.


----------



## evo9

jim walter said:


> I'd first say my name isn't Jimmy
> 
> I guess you could import one, only the find it has the same audio section as the W910 ... Or should I say that the other way around .. The new W900 replacement has a totally new audio section, including 4V pre outs, built in tcr and EQ (albeit mild tuning) and an optical digital output.... and this section is so clean and good, we are using it in our new copper chassis 1DIN SQ deck. Speaks well for the 910, no?


OK Jimbo,
Lets see if you can see things more than one way.
1) How about a single din with the damm RUX-C800 just below it in a double din dash?? You are on DIYMA! We love to tweak. Finger tip access is better than reaching for the glove box or where ever you want us to hide it. 
2) Now what good would that do me in a REGION 1 market? Do you buy something to only be able to use part of it? Save the the DVD changer comment, that is weak. 



> Maybe it means this IS the 2DIN SQ deck we've been waiting for all these years ... At least that's what anyones ear who heard the Camaro at CES


How about a classic 67 Camaro next to the 2011 model showing both the single & double din units??? Expand your market reach beyond one type!! Don't you think the owners of the classics cars would appreciate an high end sinlge din?? I know I would & many others too! 



> I've talked before about why we don't get decks like that. If you want one, let your store know. Tell them to let their rep know too.


And YES, I did do that some 5 years ago! That's when I decided to get the Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD. But, why do I need to do that anymore? Am I not talking to the Product Planning / Engineering?? 

I think the corrrect approach for a Product Planning / Engineering would be;
1) Listen to the customer
2) Try to understand the customer needs. _This could open ones mind and extend their market range to meet a different customer group._ 
Failure to listen & understand the CUSTOMER needs means the CUSTOMER GOES ELSWHERE!!! Don't believe me....... Where is Eclipse & Nakamichi today?

The fact that competing brands offers single din is proof there is a market. Think about this Jim, I have an alpine IVA-W505 with a PKG-H701 & a Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD. Guess which one is in my car...... Take a look at my sig below.

Truthfully the 505 smokes the 7800dvd in modern capability. But it is as unstable as a bad overclocked pc. None of the 3 bluetooth devices worked properly! Some funtions would not work at times. Hell I remember swapping out the DVD changer for the S624. Only to find out the 505 forgot what a CD changer was. I had to send it you folks out there on the west cost for re-education. Thankfully I had the old Pioneer 7800dvd, it went back in and still holds that spot today. Along with the XDV-P6 6-Disc in dash DVD changer in the ole doudle din dash. OBTW did I mention the the Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD has sub-display?? Very useful feature I must say....




.


----------



## s4turn

Sure you have concerns about alpine but you dont have to shoot the messenger

I think its great DIYMA has people like Jim walters even posting here


----------



## Unrealistic

@Jim
Can you test the iPod playing through the optical cable by taking the optical cable out of the processor to see if the music stops playing?


----------



## evo9

s4turn said:


> Sure you have concerns about alpine but you dont have to shoot the messenger
> 
> I think its great DIYMA has people like Jim walters even posting here



I am not shooting the messenger. I am very GLAD he is here at DIYMA. I hope the lessons & information gained means better products down the road. But I am FAR from sugar coating what it is I have to say. 






.


----------



## St. Dark

evo, I think you are misunderstanding the logic behind Jim's replies. You are convinced that all is marketing ploy and bs and smoke & mirrors; it's possible that you won't be dissuaded from this outlook but if you are:

He is telling you to tell the shops and the reps for the reason you yourself espouse, which is to make the manufacturer aware of the market. Unfortunately, over the last number of years, the market for high end single DIN units has NOT materialized on the scale most manus would consider necessary to develop and bring to market such items here in North America. 
They just don't sell well enough, typically. 
People don't want them, or if they do "the unit costs too much for what it does. It should cost $xx" with $xx being a significant amount less than the actual selling price (and no real reason WHY that price "should" be the price). Witness posts here on gear such as the MS8 and the Bit One. In this case, the radio you mention is mostly done, mostly. But still needs the right tuner section and probably a few other tweaks, then they'd have to see a true, solid demand for a container load or more before they'd consider bringing it ashore here.
Most manu's would LOVE to sell radios at 4digits a pop, versus $150-300 each. I know dealers would! So it's probably not lack of desire. They just get gunshy when they try it and it takes ages to move through the inventory.
And no, I'm not picking on consumers; many dealers also don't adequately demonstrate true quality sound to help build the demand (or understand well how to do SQ past a point). And the big craze for low-sized, high compression files played through earbuds didn't help, and and and...obviously many factors at play as to WHY the demand isn't high for your SQ DIN radios. Heck, Eclipse and Nak both built very good sounding DIN units, and as you mentioned are both no longer with us (again, many reasons there, some of which you touched on, and both I was sad to see go).
I'm with you on the desire for good sounding head units, rail about it occasionally myself. Just gotta keep the flag raised and stay out front in the assault on marginal sound, gotta keep preaching to the masses. Sound Quality does seem to be on the uptick; the movement back to it is still slow and in it's infancy but it really does look like it's starting to gain momentum.


----------



## ErinH

evo9 said:


> You are on DIYMA! *We* love to tweak.



At the end of the day, this is the issue.

"We" is a relatively small community. I don't know how the company works, but I'd be willing to bet that whoever backed the idea of adding these "sq" features to the w910 had to be very vocal to be heard. Or, at the least, these features had to be sold to upper management. 
Of course, that's a total guess...

However, at least Jim's here and our segment of audio is getting a look. It's on "us" to pursue these units that are an edge in the direction we want the gear to go. Otherwise, someone's probably gonna get chewed out at work (whoever pushed the ideas for adding these features/hardware for a sound Q perspective) and we will see yet another digression of "could have been" gear.


My $.02.


----------



## cpcustoms

Does anybody have a release date on this yet? 

Or know if it will support DVD-A? If so does it have the ability to go all the way up to 24bit/196khz encoding and actually use all of it?


----------



## Sparks67

evo9 said:


> How about a classic 67 Camaro next to the 2011 model showing both the single & double din units??? Expand your market reach beyond one type!! Don't you think the owners of the classics cars would appreciate an high end sinlge din?? I know I would & many others too!


Actually, a double din might be able to fit in the stock center dash. Majority of the first generation owners 67-69 Camaro's are doing them in Pro-touring style. The main reason for the 2011 Camaro is the production numbers will be more vs. 67 to 69 Camaro. Anyway, cutting up the factory dash is not really a problem. I rather have Blu-ray in a single or Double din unit. So Evo do you have a 67 Camaro? I have a 67 RS Camaro. 


Jeff


----------



## Unrealistic

Unrealistic said:


> @Jim
> Can you test the iPod playing through the optical cable by taking the optical cable out of the processor to see if the music stops playing?


@Jim
I know it has been said before, but I have a reply from Alpine Germany saying the DVD is the only music played through the optical connection.
I would like to know -for sure- that the iPod goes through the optical too.
This is a dealbreaker for me if it doesn't.
Can you please test this by taking the fiber out of the processor while playing iPod music?


----------



## n_olympios

I don't think that's the way to test it, because it could be switching to AINET connection as soon as it loses the digital signal.


----------



## Unrealistic

n_olympios said:


> I don't think that's the way to test it, because it could be switching to AINET connection as soon as it loses the digital signal.


The IVA-W505 only switches on startup.
While playing the sound stops when a fiber is taken out.
I would think this works the same with this unit.


----------



## tangcla

I wonder if they have fixed the iPhone issues with Bluetooth?

I doubt it... it appears to use the same Bluetooth module (at least the same firmware) as the KCE-250BT...


----------



## jim walter

tangcla said:


> I wonder if they have fixed the iPhone issues with Bluetooth?
> 
> I doubt it... it appears to use the same Bluetooth module (at least the same firmware) as the KCE-250BT...


Yes, it has been fixed. So has the BT interface, now it has call waiting, extension dialing, POI dialing and is no longer locked into the call screen while in call. 

It doesn't use a module anymore either, it is all built-in, you just run the mic wire to the back of the unit.


----------



## 2way+sub

Unrealistic said:


> The IVA-W505 only switches on startup.
> While playing the sound stops when a fiber is taken out.
> I would think this works the same with this unit.


I see the manual of the 910 (EU ver.) there's nothing about ipod digital out...the table of digital audio output is the same of older products


----------



## tangcla

Really? I want one!


----------



## Sparks67

cpcustoms said:


> Does anybody have a release date on this yet?
> 
> Or know if it will support DVD-A? If so does it have the ability to go all the way up to 24bit/196khz encoding and actually use all of it?


Yes, I talked to Alpine today. They said INA-W910 will ship the last of May or the 1st week of June. 

According to the European manual it does support DVD-A. Google that and you will find the manual. OM_INA-W910R_EN.pdf 

Well, INA-W910 doesn't encode up to 24 bit/96Khz on DVD-A on page 40. My question to Jim would be with the H800 Audio Processor, does it encode DVD-A at 24bit/96Khz? The other manual doesn't really say or that I could find, but here is the link to the manual. Google that and you find the manual. OM_PXA-H800_EN.pdf. 

Oh, Jim, I did send you a PM about the dimensions of the 910, but I did find it in the European manual. 

Jeff


----------



## Unrealistic

Unrealistic said:


> The IVA-W505 only switches on startup.
> While playing the sound stops when a fiber is taken out.
> I would think this works the same with this unit.


I will be testing this myself.
The headunit and processor are ordered. 
I will post my findings


----------



## u4styx

Where did you order from...I personally cant wait for this unit, its mine.


----------



## Unrealistic

u4styx said:


> Where did you order from...I personally cant wait for this unit, its mine.


I ordered from my local shop.
I guess they just order from Alpine Nederland.
In Germany a few webshops had some H800 in stock, but I don't know if they still do.


----------



## soundboy

Hey...

Sorry for this disquiet, what about the 2011 modell IVA-D800R headunit + H800, will this combo "blow out" the example older product, F#1 Status DVI-9990 / H990?? 

Are IVA-W910 bettere than IVA-D800 in the case?


----------



## laalves

Unrealistic said:


> @Jim
> I know it has been said before, but I have a reply from Alpine Germany saying the DVD is the only music played through the optical connection.
> I would like to know -for sure- that the iPod goes through the optical too.
> This is a dealbreaker for me if it doesn't.
> Can you please test this by taking the fiber out of the processor while playing iPod music?


If you read this on alpine-extranet.de, I was the one asking about the IVA-D511/D800 and W910. The answer was NO. Only digital data output is coming from the disc player.

Looking at it, it seems that the basic architecture of Mobile Media Stations has not changed at all since the W200. The internal modules communicate the same way, output the same way and the OS is also the same with minor tweaks.

The only notable exception is the INE-S900R which uses Windows CE but mimics the Alpine interface mostly. This unit has the distinction of being the single Alpine unit I know of that has had software upgrades, with bug correction and added functions (Service Pack 1). From what I read at the same German support forum an upcoming upgrade will even support USB video, dispensing with the 635UB add-on.

Regarding digital output, there's one or two German dealers that will take in your Alpine unit and modify it with a new digital output. This mod will output all digital sources to a standard Toslink socket, dispensing with the proprietary cable.


----------



## Unrealistic

laalves said:


> If you read this on alpine-extranet.de, I was the one asking about the IVA-D511/D800 and W910. The answer was NO. Only digital data output is coming from the disc player.


I asked Alpine Germany via email about the INA-W910R.
This was -part of- the response I received:
---------------------------------------
The unit has an optical digital output for DVD, for iPod it is analog. 
---------------------------------------

my reply:
---------------------------------------
are you really sure about that? 
I am following an internet forum with information from Jim Walker from Alpine (U.S.A.?) 
and he says that all digital sources, including the iPod will be send throught the optical cable.
---------------------------------------
yes and no. 

If you mean INTO the unit yes, 
if you mean OUT of the unit (to i.e. a sound processor) only the CD/DVD mechanism via the optical digital output, 
but iPod and other sources analog via the Ai-Net. 
---------------------------------------




laalves said:


> Regarding digital output, there's one or two German dealers that will take in your Alpine unit and modify it with a new digital output. This mod will output all digital sources to a standard Toslink socket, dispensing with the proprietary cable.


Do you mean the the unit is modified so that an extra optical output is added which also has digital iPod signal or are you talking about adding a optical out to a headunit without one?
The mods I know only add the optical using the signal from de DVD drive unit.


----------



## n_olympios

Unrealistic said:


> I asked Alpine Germany via email about the INA-W910R.
> This was -part of- the response I received:
> ---------------------------------------
> The unit has an optical digital output for DVD, for iPod it is analog.
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> my reply:
> ---------------------------------------
> are you really sure about that?
> I am following an internet forum with information from Jim Walker from Alpine (U.S.A.?)
> and he says that all digital sources, including the iPod will be send throught the optical cable.
> ---------------------------------------
> yes and no.
> 
> If you mean INTO the unit yes,
> if you mean OUT of the unit (to i.e. a sound processor) only the CD/DVD mechanism via the optical digital output,
> but iPod and other sources analog via the Ai-Net.
> ---------------------------------------


If that's indeed so, I'm not changing my IVA-W505R. Shame.


----------



## 11blueGTI

I just have one question.

I have a 2011 VW GTI and have been considering getting the Alpine Perfect Fit Can Bus adapter APF-D100VW. The reason for this is it is the only adapter that interfaces with the MFD display on these cars to display the song and caller info and directions on the dash display above the steering column.

There is limited info on the european site. The only head unit I can find that it works with for sure is the INE S900R. Can you find out if you have a contact at Alpine if this euro only (for now) adapter will work with the INA-W910 or any other US bound HU? It is a bit pricey (even more than the other can bus adapters) and I don't want to order it if it won't work.


----------



## Unrealistic

n_olympios said:


> If that's indeed so, I'm not changing my IVA-W505R. Shame.


I have tested this yesterday and I can tell you that the INA-W910 does NOT play the iPod through the optical cable. 

This probably means that the optical cable is just tapped of the cd drive unit and not from a digital board. I would asume Pandora etc also play analog...
:surprised:

How these fables where released beats me, but they aren't true.
NO DIGITAL iPod!
:mean:

The 910 looks good, but I haven't tried it much yet.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Unrealistic said:


> I have tested this yesterday and I can tell you that the INA-W910 does NOT play the iPod through the optical cable.
> 
> This probably means that the optical cable is just tapped of the cd drive unit and not from a digital board. I would asume Pandora etc also play analog...
> :surprised:
> 
> How these fables where released beats me, but they aren't true.
> NO DIGITAL iPod!
> :mean:
> 
> The 910 looks good, but I haven't tried it much yet.


I don't think it matters in this case.

I'm willing to bet that this head unit has a clean enough _fixed level _output (ie ainet, no preamps or volume control) that it will sound identical to an digital out version of the ipod source.

Even an old fullspeed input can sound excellent if the idevice is a great quality (ie ipod video) and if Alpine put in a good ADC stage on that input.

Of course the iDevice USB input option make it much more or a sure fire quality interface.

I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't think there is anyone on this earth that will be able to tell the difference between the ainet output from a USB idevice and the optical output from the transport. _For this head unit_, under a properly conducted double blind test and using the same source file quality.


----------



## 11blueGTI

Just heard from my dealer that they are supposed to be in the states next week. I have a long standing relationship with him and he is usually pretty knowledgeable. He said that his 4 units should be in next week. 3 are already spoken for and I may be getting the 4th. Can't wait to test this unit out if I am able to get it next week.


----------



## s4turn

t3sn4f2 said:


> I don't think it matters in this case.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that this head unit has a clean enough _fixed level _output (ie ainet, no preamps or volume control) that it will sound identical to an digital out version of the ipod source.
> 
> Even an old fullspeed input can sound excellent if the idevice is a great quality (ie ipod video) and if Alpine put in a good ADC stage on that input.
> 
> Of course the iDevice USB input option make it much more or a sure fire quality interface.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't think there is anyone on this earth that will be able to tell the difference between the ainet output from a USB idevice and the optical output from the transport. _For this head unit_, under a properly conducted double blind test and using the same source file quality.


I know the h800 is quite a step up from the older h701 processor, however based my quick tests, it was night and day difference using an ipod via the headunit (USB) then via AI net to the h701 and thats using a w505

then went directly from the ipod to an onkyo ND-S1 via optical to the h701

no comparison whatsoever


----------



## ErinH

so, you say you noticed a huge difference in the two processors' sound when you ran your ipod through you 505, with nothing else changed?
Just making sure that's what you're saying. 

I'm pretty excited to get mine. Actually am stepping back down to a 505 so I can have control of the processor's presets and sub control via the headunit.


----------



## s4turn

sorry, I may have worded it wrong, only with the h701 I noticed a big difference with Ai net vs optical using the ipod as a source (and music is all lossless on the ipod)


----------



## t3sn4f2

I can believe that based on all the negative comments I've read here about the h701's analog inputs. 

I do have to ask though.....exactly how did you compare the two sources?

(back to the Heat game )


----------



## tangcla

Amy idea whether Australia will get this unit?


----------



## ErinH

t3sn4f2 said:


> (back to the Heat game )


my wife is recording the Celebrity Apprentice and Desperate Housewives, which means no game for me.


----------



## s4turn

I dont want to derail the thread too much 
I was using a well calibrated Ear  

was quite noticeble imo, and it could also be the way the onkyo handles the ipod vs the alpine headunit too

the cool thing is, and would be good if someone could test this on the h800 combo
you plug the optical in, to the Opt 3 input on the h701
enable Aux in on the headunit, and then it can be controlled using the headunit's volume! and selecting the source as Aux


----------



## t3sn4f2

bikinpunk said:


> my wife is recording the Celebrity Apprentice and Desperate Housewives, which means no game for me.


Shutdown. And and in a foul way from those shows. Lol


----------



## Unrealistic

s4turn said:


> you plug the optical in, to the Opt 3 input on the h701
> enable Aux in on the headunit, and then it can be controlled using the headunit's volume! and selecting the source as Aux


can you control the ipod when using the onkyo dock?
Also the h800 has only two optical connections.


----------



## s4turn

Yes, as in change songs, and go into other apps
but im sure the volume was locked.

the cool thing was being able to switch between sources and control the volume on the headunit and sound setting of course

without the headunit you could do the same, but would use the rux to control the volume instead


----------



## Unrealistic

s4turn said:


> Yes, as in change songs, and go into other apps
> but im sure the volume was locked.


sorry, but what I meant was:
can you control the iPod from the headunit, eg skip to next previous track?


----------



## s4turn

no, only if you use the alpine ipod or usb connector
I was planning to use an ipad further down the track though instead or with the headunit


----------



## n_olympios

s4turn said:


> sorry, I may have worded it wrong, only with the h701 I noticed a big difference with Ai net vs optical using the ipod as a source (and music is all lossless on the ipod)


We've done that test here as well, and have found the same results (with various equipment as well). 


t3sn4f2 said:


> I can believe that based on all the negative comments I've read here about the h701's analog inputs.


Ah, but it's not just the H701's analog inputs in this case, it also (and mainly) has to do with the DAC inside the iPod. I say this because in my case the results were the same, even though I use an F#1 status processor (H900) with the W505R. 

Do you know what would be really interesting? To feed the H701 an analog signal from a) the iPod itself and b) an iPod dock with a good DAC, such as the Onkyo or the Meridian. That way we could see how the iPod DAC/analog stage really performs.


----------



## less

s4turn said:


> I know the h800 is quite a step up from the older h701 processor, however based my quick tests, it was night and day difference using an ipod via the headunit (USB) then via AI net to the h701 and thats using a w505
> 
> then went directly from the ipod to an onkyo ND-S1 via optical to the h701
> 
> no comparison whatsoever


Thanks for the clarifications... almost bought this unit and would've been deeply disappointed. I may go with the Onkyo unit on a 12v converter, and just run an extension cable off instead of mounting it to the reasonably large dock... allowing me to mount the dock elsewhere (read: out of the way!).

Jim


----------



## s4turn

another thing is, the guys at soundman audio? on youtube (first ipad install) used an ipad with the onkyo too!
using the usb connection kit and the rear usb port at the back of the onkyo

I ended up buying 2 ipod dock extension cables from ebay for $4 which will allow me to hide the dock and have the iphone/ipod or ipad mounted anywhere


----------



## t3sn4f2

less said:


> Thanks for the clarifications... almost bought this unit and would've been deeply disappointed. I may go with the Onkyo unit on a 12v converter, and just run an extension cable off instead of mounting it to the reasonably large dock... allowing me to mount the dock elsewhere (read: out of the way!).
> 
> Jim


Pure i-20 ipod dock ($99)

Takes the bits off the iDevice USB output and reclocks them and sends them out S/PDIF or the built in DAC. Also comes with a remote and supposedly syncs almost instantly after being docked. Screen remains active also so you can navigate it normally or by remote.

Mine should be here in a few days.


----------



## less

Sounds pretty sweet - think I'll take a look at that too! So far, I'm still using my Sarotech HDD based media player through its digi out and it still sounds very good - I just don't know for sure what components are in translation path between the hdd binary code, and the digital output from the unit - or if/how they impact the SQ. There's always a lot of talk about D/A circuits and op amps, but not so much about the memory to digital music conversion... or if there is, I've missed it.

Come to think of it, I played it side by side with a CD of the same track using my DRZ9255 and if one sounded better - it was the Sarotech though - so I guess I should just shut up and be happy lol. It sure is nice having instant access to a wide variety of music and never having to mess with a cd, but I'd still prefer a product made for permanent installation in a car without the design being slanted more to favor video though.

Jim


----------



## ErinH

s4turn said:


> Yes, as in change songs, and go into other apps
> but im sure the volume was locked.
> 
> the cool thing was being able to switch between sources and control the volume on the headunit and sound setting of course
> 
> without the headunit you could do the same, but would use the rux to control the volume instead


so.... onkyo dock to the h701's digital input. 
volume control via the headunit?
track selection via the onkyo remote?

this is an interesting route for sure. I'd personally shop for a dock that has video output as well and tap that in to the w505's aux input (video).
which onkyo dock do you have, exactly? I might look in to this. 
basically what I'd like is a dock that bypasses the ipod dac and has digital toslink out as well as standard component video. nothing fancy... but I don't wanna spend $300 on a "fancy" dock either.


----------



## s4turn

ND-S1, should be on ebay for around $168 u.s from Japan


----------



## ErinH

Ahhhhh. I recall seeing that mentioned somewhere once. 

Do you happen to have pictures of the video output? Does t display anything such as artist/track or even album art? 
Would have to use two remotes (one for the onkyo track selection and one for head unit volume) which seems odd. Is the remote ir or rf? IOW, do you have to point the remote at the onkyo or can you just point it wherever?

Also, did you convert it to 12v or do you use a car adapter?


----------



## t3sn4f2

I think these "video outputs" are for actual video and not the complete OS. I could be wrong though.


----------



## t3sn4f2

bikinpunk said:


> Ahhhhh. I recall seeing that mentioned somewhere once.
> 
> Do you happen to have pictures of the video output? Does t display anything such as artist/track or even album art?
> Would have to use two remotes (one for the onkyo track selection and one for head unit volume) which seems odd. Is the remote ir or rf? IOW, do you have to point the remote at the onkyo or can you just point it wherever?
> 
> Also, did you convert it to 12v or do you use a car adapter?


Erin, powerstream.com should have a PS that will work best for these apps. I've seen some that are even rated to very high temps. 

There are also some smaller simpler ps's that might work. Like the ones mentioned in your minidsp thread.


----------



## s4turn

sorry havent tested the video out on it, and havent quite got it permanently installed in the car, but yeah apparently a 5v adapter should do the trick

more info here:
SoundMan Car Audio - The Car Audio How To Blog


----------



## ErinH

Yea, I was afraid of that. I've seen their site before. Not a fan of the way they present themselves, but whatever.

At the end of the day, it seems like more work than I'd be willing to do and I certainly don't like the idea of having two controls for the ipod volume/track. I appreciate your input, though. With some further digging, maybe there's another method. That, or maybe this w910 might sound just fine without all the extra. 
That said, I just stepped back in time to the w505 to run with the h800 for the time being until I see where the w910 falls. 

Sorry for taking this OT, guys. I may split this section of the thread off into it's own thread.


----------



## rublik

Anybody knows when the INA-W910R will be released in UK or Europe?

Thanks


----------



## Unrealistic

rublik said:


> Anybody knows when the INA-W910R will be released in UK or Europe?
> 
> Thanks


I have installed mine last weekend 
Ordered through the normal channels in the Netherlands...


----------



## rublik

How much it caused u?


----------



## n_olympios

OT warning. 


less said:


> Come to think of it, I played it side by side with a CD of the same track using my DRZ9255 and if *one sounded better - it was the Sarotech though* - so I guess I should just shut up and be happy lol.


Really? That could actually be considered a dig at the Clarion transport, since in both cases you're using the DRZ9255 DAC and analog stages. 



rublik said:


> How much it caused u?


What he means is "how much did it cost you?"


----------



## Unrealistic

rublik said:


> How much it caused u?


it was € 1299,- 
But it's really nice


----------



## rublik

Anybodies know any good website to buy the INA-W910r in Europe to be shipped to malaysia?

Thanks


----------



## spiralscratch

FWIW, Crutchfield now has this unit up for preorder. No ship date is given.

Alpine INA-W910 Navigation receiver at Crutchfield Signature


----------



## ErinH

spiralscratch said:


> FWIW, Crutchfield now has this unit up for preorder. No ship date is given.
> 
> Alpine INA-W910 Navigation receiver at Crutchfield Signature


Thanks for the heads up. 
I'd love to get one of these and do a review/test on it but the $1200 isn't very permissive right now. We'll see, though. Maybe the price will come down a bit.


----------



## rexroadj

Rumor has it, local shops will have them next week (mine told me he would anyway?) I am likely going to pick one up assuming it passes my tests in his shop? They had a preorder sale price on them (I think?) a while back that maybe they will still offer? I will try, it cant hurt to ask?


----------



## rublik

I need the EU version as the American unit FM frequency is different compared to Malaysia


----------



## ErinH

Good luck, Rex. 
I've not had much luck with my local dealers in the past so I've written them off entirely. 

I swear, with the amount of gear I go through, I should open up a "shop" as have the storefront be my garage, just so I can get this stuff when it hits, test it and then either keep it or sell it off.


----------



## rublik

Do u need the optical cable KWE-610A to connect the INA-W910 with the H800?

Can u just buy a local optical cable?

Thanks


----------



## rexroadj

bikinpunk said:


> Good luck, Rex.
> I've not had much luck with my local dealers in the past so I've written them off entirely.
> 
> THAT IS NOT GOOD!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry to hear that...I have a few mediocre shops with some great guys (if that makes sense? they are all the "same shops" jl/alpine and thats it! But some cool guys!)
> 
> I swear, with the amount of gear I go through, I should open up a "shop" as have the storefront be my garage, just so I can get this stuff when it hits, test it and then either keep it or sell it off.


You and me both! I hear ya loud and clear there!!!!


----------



## rexroadj

rublik said:


> Do u need the optical cable KWE-610A to connect the INA-W910 with the H800?
> 
> Can u just buy a local optical cable?
> 
> Thanks


Nope, they are going to make us go through the KWE-610a hassle again 
WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least this time they should be out. I remember when I had the 505 they didnt have the cable yet? It took forever to get them in and was a little outa control $$ wise (imo, but I hate how they purposely do this stuff anyway) I am willing to let it go if the 910 is as good as it seems as well as the h800. I would like to use the two together. To keep me from further anti-alpine rages (old habits die hard...no offense Jim. You are actually soley responsible for giving them a second chance!) is there any "reason" for the new type of connection? Is it better? Or is it because if you put that connection on the back of your deck and no one else does you can charge 3times the cost for a cable? Not being an ass (not trying to be an ass I should say) just really want to know the honest answer?


----------



## t3sn4f2

rexroadj said:


> Nope, they are going to make us go through the KWE-610a hassle again
> WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least this time they should be out. I remember when I had the 505 they didnt have the cable yet? It took forever to get them in and was a little outa control $$ wise (imo, but I hate how they purposely do this stuff anyway) I am willing to let it go if the 910 is as good as it seems as well as the h800. I would like to use the two together. To keep me from further anti-alpine rages (old habits die hard...no offense Jim. You are actually soley responsible for giving them a second chance!) *is there any "reason" for the new type of connection? Is it better?* Or is it because if you put that connection on the back of your deck and no one else does you can charge 3times the cost for a cable? Not being an ass (not trying to be an ass I should say) just really want to know the honest answer?


Helps with fragibility on the head unit side.


----------



## jim walter

rexroadj said:


> Nope, they are going to make us go through the KWE-610a hassle again
> WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least this time they should be out. I remember when I had the 505 they didnt have the cable yet? It took forever to get them in and was a little outa control $$ wise (imo, but I hate how they purposely do this stuff anyway) I am willing to let it go if the 910 is as good as it seems as well as the h800. I would like to use the two together. To keep me from further anti-alpine rages (old habits die hard...no offense Jim. You are actually soley responsible for giving them a second chance!) is there any "reason" for the new type of connection? Is it better? Or is it because if you put that connection on the back of your deck and no one else does you can charge 3times the cost for a cable? Not being an ass (not trying to be an ass I should say) just really want to know the honest answer?


We switched to that connector in order to minimize costs as less than 1% of customers actually use this feature. 

We don't actually make money on the cable, so we aren't gouging you there, it is just low volume and high cost. Honestly, if the deck was $1300 and the cable was in the box, most SQers would never even think to complain since it'd be perceived as a feature, but to all those not needing it and buying the deck for iPod or Nav ....they'd see it as wasted cost and be unhappy. 

Truth. 
Jim


----------



## rexroadj

t3sn4f2 said:


> Helps with fragibility on the head unit side.


Really? Not challenging your statement in any way shape or form! Was that a problem in the past? I never heard of any issues or had any....not that that means anything. Was it just me, or was it a little pricey for an optical cable? I could just be over sensitive because of my opinion over the years


----------



## rexroadj

jim walter said:


> We switched to that connector in order to minimize costs as less than 1% of customers actually use this feature.
> 
> We don't actually make money on the cable, so we aren't gouging you there, it is just low volume and high cost. Honestly, if the deck was $1300 and the cable was in the box, most SQers would never even think to complain since it'd be perceived as a feature, but to all those not needing it and buying the deck for iPod or Nav ....they'd see it as wasted cost and be unhappy.
> 
> Truth.
> Jim


Thanks Jim....Your %100 right about the "package deal" thought process and I can totally appreciate the "market" needs...I feel like I type that same thing about a thousand times a day on here for similar reason (humble pie....Yumm!)
It was pretty crappy that they had the 505 had the 701......but the wire was missing forever????


----------



## rexroadj

jim walter said:


> We switched to that connector in order to minimize costs as less than 1% of customers actually use this feature.
> 
> We don't actually make money on the cable, so we aren't gouging you there, it is just low volume and high cost. Honestly, if the deck was $1300 and the cable was in the box, most SQers would never even think to complain since it'd be perceived as a feature, but to all those not needing it and buying the deck for iPod or Nav ....they'd see it as wasted cost and be unhappy.
> 
> Truth.
> Jim


After thinking about it a little more (not trying to be an ass.....seriously!)
If the standard toslink is everywhere wouldnt that be cheaper? If your not making money on it then why would you (alpine) care what type of wire people get? Now we HAVE to get that one (or the equally rare panasonic version). 

obviously its too late now....BUT a coupon in each box for a cable would have done the same thing... Those that do not use the coupon is money saved for the company but the few that do want it can get it without feeling slighted.....You could make it ONLY available at an authorized store (crutchfield and walk in stores to keep that whole thing sacred!).
Just saying....


----------



## ErinH

I remember the panasonic cable situation vividly. Me and Paul (qualitysound) were trying to figure it out right after I posted up a review on the w505 and talk began about the new digital connection. I found it via some random parts supply place and ordered it. It worked. I posted it and people bought them up. So, everyone else wound up having to wait quite a while until Alpine's version finally hit (IIRC, it was about 3 months if not more after the w505 was released). I also seem to remember an Alpine rep PM'ing me waaaaay back when I posted up the W505 review that Paul and I's suspicions were right; the alpine cable was the same as the panny cable. I'm not one for conspiracy, but my guess is that when Jim says they're not making money on it, it's because they're buying the panny cable and rebranding it. Again, that's what makes sense to me given what I've seen. And, there's nothing wrong with that at all... I'm just perplexed by the choice to use that cable at all.

I agree, it was a major PITA.
I still am not quite sure I see the benefit of this cable. No offense to you, Jim. I'm just not following the logic here. 
I could probably understand had the previous MM headunits not used standard toslink, or if both the headunit and processor used a proprietary-ish cable (like Pioneer did with their p90... and THAT was a a major PITA as well). However, this seems to be more troublesome for the customer ... even though we're only 1%.
I'm not a designer for Alpine so I'll not try to answer the question here. Just voicing my concern. I'm just happy I've managed to wrangle an optical cable myself again.


----------



## spiralscratch

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> I'd love to get one of these and do a review/test on it but the $1200 isn't very permissive right now. We'll see, though. Maybe the price will come down a bit.


Yeah, it's costly. I'm hoping some other authorized dealer sells it for less than MSRP, or maybe be willing to price-match against the unauthorized sellers.

Also, when you account for the built-in HD radio it's the same cost as the w900, which is nice. I'd feared there'd be a premium on the price.


----------



## Angrywhopper

spiralscratch said:


> Yeah, it's costly. I'm hoping some other authorized dealer sells it for less than MSRP, or maybe be willing to price-match against the unauthorized sellers.
> 
> Also, when you account for the built-in HD radio it's the same cost as the w900, which is nice. I'd feared there'd be a premium on the price.


For what you're getting, how is $1200 costly? Do you know how much new car makers charge for their nav/Sirius/Bluetooth equipment?! Alot more than what Alpine is charging for their 910.


----------



## ErinH

There's a difference in costly and not worth it. I never said it wasn't worth it.


----------



## t3sn4f2

rexroadj said:


> Really? Not challenging your statement in any way shape or form! Was that a problem in the past? I never heard of any issues or had any....not that that means anything. Was it just me, or was it a little pricey for an optical cable? I could just be over sensitive because of my opinion over the years


I was just addressing why it would be better to have that right angle electrical plug over the right angle standard Toslink. Just seems to me a more rugged and less expensive solution then a right angle Toslink with a proprietary plug and outlet, that can take the stress of being pulled and yanked when installing and removing the head unit. Plus any OEM cable bundles that might be back there pushing on it. 

Seems like the same idea they have with the special rear mounted USB cable plug they have for the IDA units (screwed into place was it?).

Again I'm only commenting on why the head unit side plug is like that over a standard Toslink. Not commenting on the price or Alpine's intent with going that route.


----------



## rexroadj

t3sn4f2 said:


> I was just addressing why it would be better to have that right angle electrical plug over the right angle standard Toslink. Just seems to me a more rugged and less expensive solution then a right angle Toslink with a proprietary plug and outlet, that can take the stress of being pulled and yanked when installing and removing the head unit. Plus any OEM cable bundles that might be back there pushing on it.
> 
> Seems like the same idea they have with the special rear mounted USB cable plug they have for the IDA units (screwed into place was it?).
> 
> Again I'm only commenting on why the head unit side plug is like that over a standard Toslink. Not commenting on the price or Alpine's intent with going that route.


No, I understand what your saying %100 and that side of it does make sense. I have (what I would consider) limited experience with any sort of optical cables (in the car) so it would be hard for me to know if they are fragile or not (I have only used 2-3 decks with it). I can certainly see the potential for there to be issues though!
(I actually like the screwed in place side angle usb they did)
As usual......Thank you for the insight.


----------



## evo9

bikinpunk said:


> I remember the panasonic cable situation vividly. Me and Paul (qualitysound) were trying to figure it out right after I posted up a review on the w505 and talk began about the new digital connection. I found it via some random parts supply place and ordered it. It worked. I posted it and people bought them up. So, everyone else wound up having to wait quite a while until Alpine's version finally hit (IIRC, it was about 3 months if not more after the w505 was released). I also seem to remember an Alpine rep PM'ing me waaaaay back when I posted up the W505 review that Paul and I's suspicions were right; the alpine cable was the same as the panny cable. I'm not one for conspiracy, but my guess is that when Jim says they're not making money on it, it's because they're buying the panny cable and rebranding it. Again, that's what makes sense to me given what I've seen. And, there's nothing wrong with that at all... I'm just perplexed by the choice to use that cable at all.
> I agree, it was a major PITA.
> I still am not quite sure I see the benefit of this cable. No offense to you, Jim. I'm just not following the logic here.
> I could probably understand had the previous MM headunits not used standard toslink, or if both the headunit and processor used a proprietary-ish cable (like Pioneer did with their p90... and THAT was a a major PITA as well). However, this seems to be more troublesome for the customer ... even though we're only 1%.
> I'm not a designer for Alpine so I'll not try to answer the question here. Just voicing my concern. I'm just happy I've managed to wrangle an optical cable myself again.




This all started when Panasonic closed their car audio division. There was a rumor that alpine aquired some panasonic technology along with some employees. 





.


----------



## laalves

I guess Alpine decided not to waste 5 US$ in a Toslink transmitter and 0.005 US$ in a cap or resistor (depending on the transmitter model).

Those are the parts needed to convert a CP-1201 input coming off the TC94A14FA chip to a optical signal. So, the conversion is done in the cable which is not a simple cable, it actually has the Toslink tx in it, thus outputting optical in the other end. Non-standard design = higher cost.

A 5 US$ savings per unit for Alpine (or much less, I'm talking Radioshack style prices, not the prices Alpine could get from their suppliers) ends up by becoming a 20 or 30 US$ extra expense when compared to a Toslink-Toslink standard cable.

Unless there's something I'm missing here...


----------



## bgalaxy

It looks like I will finally be making the jump from flip to DD. It seams the 910 is a good upgrade to my D-901. I do have some some questions for a swap from my current setup to a new one.

Currently I have the Sir-alp1 tuner, will this be compatible with the 910 or will I have to switch to the KCA-SC100? the 910 also does traffic, is this through the sirius or a different setup now?

It looks like the is only one set of a/v in and out. Comparing it to the 900bt anyway. Is this the case? I'm sure most people don't have the need for 3 source in and 2 out, but mine are full. Will I need to add some sort of video switcher to the mix? or will there be some sore of module add-on? I would sure hate to lose my dual source out control to the back seats.

I have the 701 now, and would also like to upgrade to the 800. I see the 2 optical in on the 800, will it still communicate with the dvd changer? I would hope so.

It's nice to see ipod control added into the unit. I don't suppose it does video as well does it? Currently the 415 handles that for me, and takes one of my a/v in.

Will the 910 Ai-net still work with the 400c? Or in my case the 2 of them? I know the days of cd changers are long gone. However it's still nice to have cd's access once in awhile.

I have 4 cars with the d-901's and will be upgrading one at a time. This truck is the most involved of the 4 so it will be the first to tackle. I already sold off 4 other 701's I had sitting on the shelf to get ready for the 910 and 800, so monies in hand waiting on Alpine to get the units out


----------



## u4styx

in case anyone is interested. Alpine INA-W910 - 7.0" GPS/DVD Receiver with Pandora


----------



## t3sn4f2

Totally forgot it came with built in HD radio pretty cool. I wonder how good the tuner sounds though. I've read that Sony has the best sounding HD modules due to some special DSP work they do internally. Their little cheap home tuner has been tested to sound better then any other FM tuner period. The car audio module uses the same tuner DSP.

Sony XDR-F1HD

A wonder how well the Alpine module compares.


----------



## ErinH

u4styx said:


> in case anyone is interested. Alpine INA-W910 - 7.0" GPS/DVD Receiver with Pandora


looks like crutchfield has the same price but it's not in stock. CF has a 30 day return policy (which is quite liberal) and they're authorized. Out of the 2, I'd go with CF. PS just doesn't strike me right.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-14Q3EW3Kd3P/s_500INAW910/Alpine-INA-W910.html

I may give them a shot given the 30 day window. But, likely, if you wait about a month they'll be on e-bay for a couple hundred bucks cheaper (at a risk).
30 days is enough time to get it in, test it against the w505 I'm using and make the decision if it's worth the extra cost to me.


----------



## miker104

bikinpunk said:


> looks like crutchfield has the same price but it's not in stock. CF has a 30 day return policy (which is quite liberal) and they're authorized. Out of the 2, I'd go with CF. PS just doesn't strike me right.
> 
> Alpine INA-W910 Navigation receiver at Crutchfield Signature
> 
> I may give them a shot given the 30 day window. But, likely, if you wait about a month they'll be on e-bay for a couple hundred bucks cheaper (at a risk).
> 30 days is enough time to get it in, test it against the w505 I'm using and make the decision if it's worth the extra cost to me.


I hear this on this board alot about not going thru pacific stereo, I promise you (not that Im anybody) but PACIFIC STEREO is as legit as Crutchfield and will beat them up and down on price, and yes they are authorized and they will take care of any problems, You must be careful on what you read on the net, because we all know some people you can never make happy, If your local go down and see JOE and get a banging deal, No I dont work for them just been shopping there for 10+ years and always am taking care of.. Mike


----------



## ErinH

miker104 said:


> I hear this on this board alot about not going thru pacific stereo, I promise you (not that Im anybody) but PACIFIC STEREO is as legit as Crutchfield and will beat them up and down on price, and yes they are authorized and they will take care of any problems, You must be careful on what you read on the net, because we all know some people you can never make happy, If your local go down and see JOE and get a banging deal, No I dont work for them just been shopping there for 10+ years and always am taking care of.. Mike


Thanks for the info. I didn't mean to imply PS was bad. Just that I've not heard anything good about them (and I haven't heard anything bad either).

However, I've done business with CF in the past. Given the two have the same price I'd _personally_ go with CF.


Also, note that this is a CF 'signature' item which means the window is expanded to *60 days *from 30 and CF doesn't list a restocking fee while PS has a 15% restocking fee.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-n6Ai5G4emiY/App/guarantees.aspx
http://pacificstereo.com/store-policies#guarantee


----------



## miker104

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't mean to imply PS was bad. Just that I've not heard anything good about them (and I haven't heard anything bad either).
> 
> However, I've done business with CF in the past. Given the two have the same price I'd _personally_ go with CF.
> 
> 
> Also, note that this is a CF 'signature' item which means the window is expanded to *60 days *from 30 and CF doesn't list a restocking fee while PS has a 15% restocking fee.
> Crutchfield.com - Why Choose Crutchfield?
> PacificStereo.com - Store Policies



Was not direct to you in a bad way.. I just hear that on this site once in a while. If you have not bought it yet call and get yourself a price. Mike


----------



## ErinH

I sent them an email earlier explaining the benefits of me going with CF. Maybe they can do better. We'll see. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## rexroadj

Maybe the want to offer a Diyma group buy (I assume pre-sale)??? I am in the market and would prefer to help out the local shop, especially for the same $ BUT if the deal is good enough and they are "authorized" then I would certainly be interested. (maybe they can toss in the opt cable to the package


----------



## rexroadj

Also Erin,
Could you please neglect your daughter, job, home, and family so you can tell us how the H800 sounds/functions, how good/bad of a job the tuning is with it???? (Just kidding of course....I am anxious to hear about it but not in the way of the above
I have a F#1 setup available to me (LOVED it when I had it, but was told there would be zero benefit to go with the f#1 over the 910/h800 combo) but since you have the h800 in hand I am waiting to hear your words on it to see if I want to go F#1 or H800 (or RF363?)


----------



## ErinH

send me the f1 combo and I'll test it.


----------



## rexroadj

Test out the H800 so I dont have to spend the $$ on the F#1 
Its either the H800/w910 combo....DNX9980hd/rf363 combo......or keep the dd I have now and add the F#1 setup to it (like I used to have). It sucks because of the sound I crave and the functions I need I have to have BT and Nav, and I really want ipod OR portable hard drive (doesnt have to be both) with the ability for extremely great sound. 
I was told by a VERY TRUSTED individiual who is familar with both units that there would be no benefit to the f#1 over the 910/800 combo so I just want to play with the 910 to make sure that I like the platform of the unit (play portable hard drive, and the nav doesnt suck!). If I end up deciding the deal on the F#1 is just to great a deal to pass up (deck/proc/amp) then I will certainly pick it up and let you tinker with it. I have never dealt with anything quite like it before. I ran the autotune (with f1 3ways and mcintosh amps) and never touched a thing. Just sat back with my **** eating grin
I want that feeling/sound back again


----------



## ErinH

I already have. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vs-audison-bitone-1-technical-comparison.html

What I mean is send me the f1 and I'll test it compared to the h800. 

Hell, send me the f1 combo and I'll test it against the w910/h800 combo. (the w910 is on its way)


----------



## rexroadj

bikinpunk said:


> I already have.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vs-audison-bitone-1-technical-comparison.html
> 
> What I mean is send me the f1 and I'll test it compared to the h800.
> 
> Hell, send me the f1 combo and I'll test it against the w910/h800 combo. (the w910 is on its way)


? Yeah, I dont give a rats ass about the #s....(never have never will care, everything changes in a car imo/experience) I have used the other units and know what they can/cant do and what the results sound like....I want to know.....when you hooked it up and ran the auto tune how did it compare to the Bitone with your own manual tune, was the bass thin to strong, midbass to much, to little, tweets etc... How were the tuning options from that point? Does it "sound processed" ? I always felt the 701 had a very compressed/processed sound from it? I do care about if its noisy or not but could give two ****s about the actual numbers comparing them all? Is it noisy or no in the car? (I know I am the rare few, people really get off on all the #s and thats cool. I know its what the forum loves). How is the phantom center.......etc.........
Thats a review to me, I dont consider #s a review. To me its just a product specification comparison (which is fine of course, just not something I care about personally). 
I would like to see a "review" of the F#1 direct swap with the 910/h800 just to see what unit did what better/worse with its auto tune etc.... (same music/same system) compare notes kinda thing. 
I havent checked your posting in your review since this morning so if you already did a review more like what I am looking for then ignore this


----------



## ErinH

those numbers can tell you quite a bit.
it's hard data rather than "it sounded warm". I like a mix of both. 
Sorry you don't feel that way. 

If you want an f1 vs. h800/w910 comparison I can't help you at all. I don't have the means and I personally don't care enough to swap that gear in to my car to do the comparison. I would, however, be up for testing it like I did the h800 already but since those are just numbers... well... that's no use. 


I'll post up a review sometime soon but I wish people would pay more attention to the #'s because they can tell you a whole lot and are more trustworthy than some joe-blow on the 'net (me included).


----------



## rexroadj

bikinpunk said:


> those numbers can tell you quite a bit.
> it's hard data rather than "it sounded warm". I like a mix of both.
> Sorry you don't feel that way.
> 
> If you want an f1 vs. h800/w910 comparison I can't help you at all. I don't have the means and I personally don't care enough to swap that gear in to my car to do the comparison. I would, however, be up for testing it like I did the h800 already but since those are just numbers... well... that's no use.
> 
> Thats only no use to me. I have heard/used the F#1 and know what it can and cant do so I dont care what the numbers show. That doesnt mean a million others wouldnt salivate at the thought of it


No I agree that #s can relay a good amount of what to expect (people also put WAY to much credit into it imo. I have seen/heard way to many things that are tested bad and sounded great in different situations and vice versa so I take it all with grain of salt personnaly. People can live and die by it all they want. I dont)...I am not looking for "warm" or anything like that either. I think in a review it would be a fair request/expectation to see how the h800 did with the auto tune with your setup vs your fine tuning with the bitone (obviously your preferences could be different then what alpine gives you but your thoughts on it would still be interesting seeing as you have had/heard some great systems). How is the phantom center? How did it do with 5.1 (if your setup for it of course). I am pretty sure these are things that 90% of the population would be interested in since its how they will be used if a shop is not doing it. Maybe I am way off?
I am certainly not complaining or knocking what you are doing/have done! Not in anyway shape or form and hope you dont see it that way. I just do not consider it a review (to me of course) Its just a 3rd party technical data (I dont mean its "just" )


----------



## ErinH

rexroadj said:


> No I agree that #s can relay a good amount of what to expect (people also put WAY to much credit into it imo. I have seen/heard way to many things that are tested bad and sounded great in different situations and vice versa so I take it all with grain of salt personnaly. People can live and die by it all they want. I dont)...


It helps to understand what the measurements mean and how they translate to what you hear. I like the quote in my sig (not mine). I think it sums it up well.



rexroadj said:


> .I am not looking for "warm" or anything like that either. I think in a review it would be a fair request/expectation to see how the h800 did with the auto tune with your setup vs your fine tuning with the bitone (obviously your preferences could be different then what alpine gives you but your thoughts on it would still be interesting seeing as you have had/heard some great systems). How is the phantom center? How did it do with 5.1 (if your setup for it of course). I am pretty sure these are things that 90% of the population would be interested in since its how they will be used if a shop is not doing it. Maybe I am way off?
> I am certainly not complaining or knocking what you are doing/have done! Not in anyway shape or form and hope you dont see it that way. I just do not consider it a review (to me of course) Its just a 3rd party technical data (I dont mean its "just" )


I plan to discuss these things.
You just have to understand that when I go through the trouble of posting data (that is completely useful, given you know how to read it and make sense of it) it's like a slap in the face to hear "I don't care what the numbers say". It's odd to see that followed by "I want you to tell me what you think about it". It's nice, I suppose, that you and others put that much weight in to what I say but I even don't like that myself because not everyone will have the same results. I try not to be subjective but I understand that in this case that's exactly what people look for. I did that with the ms-8 and plan to do the same with the h800. 
However, I still stand by the technical data because it's very telling. In fact, from that alone you can guarantee that the h800 has a _great_ analog stage. 


Hope that helps clear up my viewpoint.

- Erin


----------



## rexroadj

bikinpunk said:


> It helps to understand what the measurements mean and how they translate to what you hear. I like the quote in my sig (not mine). I think it sums it up well.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to discuss these things.
> You just have to understand that when I go through the trouble of posting data (that is completely useful, given you know how to read it and make sense of it) it's like a slap in the face to hear "I don't care what the numbers say". It's odd to see that followed by "I want you to tell me what you think about it". It's nice, I suppose, that you and others put that much weight in to what I say but I even don't like that myself because not everyone will have the same results. I try not to be subjective but I understand that in this case that's exactly what people look for. I did that with the ms-8 and plan to do the same with the h800.
> However, I still stand by the technical data because it's very telling. In fact, from that alone you can guarantee that the h800 has a _great_ analog stage.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps clear up my viewpoint.
> 
> - Erin


Me not "caring" about all the #s does not mean that I do not understand them and I can see how they reflect to certain things that should and do matter to everyone. However I said I was interested in the "review" if you would rather just call it your "opinion" thats fine too, of the unit. Thats what I am more concerned with at this point because I am trying to get my setup in a more finished state (whatever that means?). 
Again, I will keep saying if need be. I am not knocking what your doing in anyway. I dont really need the 3rd party tech data, I trust the (this one) manufacturer within enough reason to be ok with what they post. THIS IS JUST ME! I asked about the review, you sent me the link to the tech data that you did. Thats not a review to me. Thats it. Not a complaint, not a knock, not anything negative (or meant that way). I for one do and would respect your "thoughts" on how the features of this unit (as with any others) work and the results of them.
Sorry if you took it as a "slap in the face" I just am not a #s guy and its not because I dont understand them (not an engineer either and dont care to be one, I just want to enjoy my music!!! that is what its about right?) Its because I am concerned with the rest of the stuff first so I can narrow down my selection asap. Obviously if the unit had more noise then the 701 then that would have already narrowed it down but you know what I mean (I hope?). 
Not breaking your balls Erin, I am a fan of your posts and respect your knowledge and input, there are just some things I am more interested in then others thats all


----------



## miker104

YouTube - ‪00016‬‏

Got my ina-w910 today, Great head unit. Here is a video of Pacific stereo doing a brief rundown of the features. Got some tuning to do but it is really nice with a lot of features..


----------



## ErinH

^ thanks for the update. I actually spoke with them yesterday and ordered mine from them. Should be here Friday. I installed the h800 last night and went to install the w505 headunit when I realized that my factory harness adapter was dead; the 12+ switched wire was nothing more than housing. 

I may just wait for the w910 to come in so I don't have to install two headunits.


----------



## ecbmxer

Man, I JUST installed my W900BT and this gets released. If connected to the H800 via Ai-net, I wonder if there would be any discernible difference (other than HD radio)? I also wonder if they will release some kind of an update to allow W900BT owners to get Pandora?


----------



## ErinH

ecbmxer said:


> Man, I JUST installed my W900BT and this gets released. If connected to the H800 via Ai-net, I wonder if there would be any discernible difference (other than HD radio)?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1324256-post795.html


----------



## ecbmxer

Oh yea, I pretty much asked the same question there huh. Haha.


----------



## ErinH

FWIW, I stopped by my local shop today to get a new radio harness adapter. I asked about the w910 and was quoted $999. Nice price.


----------



## rexroadj

bikinpunk said:


> FWIW, I stopped by my local shop today to get a new radio harness adapter. I asked about the w910 and was quoted $999. Nice price.


Yeah, thats pretty great!!!
Would you say you got a better deal via pacific?


----------



## wrmathis

I am debating on getting this head unit or a pioneer z130bt. i have a z130 in my trans am but looking at replacing the w505 in my tacoma. anyone got any suggestions on which one would be better?


----------



## spiralscratch

wrmathis said:


> I am debating on getting this head unit or a pioneer z130bt. i have a z130 in my trans am but looking at replacing the w505 in my tacoma. anyone got any suggestions on which one would be better?


I'm in the same boat. I think it comes down to sound quality vs. usability.

I'm leaning towards the Alpine for (believed) superior sound quality, including the fact that it will bypass an iPOD's DAC. I'm also considering pairing it with a PXA-H100 (the H800 is too expensive for me). And based on the W900, the startup and GUI responsiveness is also better.

However, in my opinion the Pioneer's GUI is a much better implementation. It makes much better use of available screen real estate (ever notice how much unused space the W900's screen has and that it makes you toggle trough "pages" of buttons that could easily hve been placed on the same screen?). GUI responsiveness is good, and provides some niceties such as being able to scroll through a list by "flipping" through it (e.g., like you would scroll on an iPhone). And the Pioneer provides a means for user-updateable firmware.

I'm reserving final judgement until I can actually test a W910 with an iPod attached. Unless I find the Alpine's GUI to be horrible I expect to go with it over the Pioneer.


----------



## rublik

Going to order the INA-W910R from europe and ship it back to Malaysia.

Will be pairing it with H800 (will be getting it locally).

Hopefully my system will sound better


----------



## rublik

INA-W910R has good feature like time alligment, 24 bit DAC, etc.

Would it make a lot of different by adding the H800?


----------



## miker104

rublik said:


> INA-W910R has good feature like time alligment, 24 bit DAC, etc.
> 
> Would it make a lot of different by adding the H800?


I was just asking myself the same question! I have my 910 installed and have not tuned the amps yet. Just the time alignment and the eq and it sounds very, very good! I think anyone who uses the 800 with the unit will change what the processor has come up with which would make me ask why use the 800 anyways...


----------



## u4styx

I too have been wondering..I was anxiously waiting for bikinpunks follow-up to see what he says since hes getting both.


----------



## ErinH

I've already installed the h800, but I'll do some testing on the w910 tonight and post up the comparison between it and the w505 using analog out just to see how those two units compare.


----------



## jim walter

The W910 has "basic advanced" tuning features that will get 95% of users to their tuning goals. The H800 is to take things to that nth degree of control and tuning. Steeper slopes, tons more EQ and compensation, auto tuning+EQ, RoadEQ and Euphony/DD5.1/DTS. 

More channels, more control, more flexibility. 

Is the W910 enough? Well, SQ-wise, we think so, but the ability to run a fully active 4-way setup is quite fun  and that's where the H800 comes in.


----------



## miker104

bikinpunk said:


> I've already installed the h800, but I'll do some testing on the w910 tonight and post up the comparison between it and the w505 using analog out just to see how those two units compare.


come on save us all some money... Please..


----------



## u4styx

miker104 said:


> come on save us all some money... Please..


haha word...it dont look good for my bank account


----------



## ErinH

lol. I know, I'm with you guys.

Though, the other features of the w910 seem nice (built in HD radio, digital out).


----------



## rublik

bikinpunk, please do let us know whether the 910 is good enough without the H800.

If not, i have to spent money i dont have


----------



## ErinH

'good enough' is really hard to say. you're comparing two totally different levels of processing. for a simple system, I'm sure the bass engine (or whatever it's called) in the w910 will suffice. However, for those who want/need a lot of tuning features the H800 will eclipse the w910 based on features alone. I think that's pretty much known. It really depends on your install and what you need. 


check out these links for more information:
Alpine*-*Advanced Navi Station
Check page 34-36 here:
http://www.alpine.pt/fileadmin/user_upload/manuals/car_audio_manuals/INA-W910R/OM_INA-W910R_EN.pdf



One thing I am curious about, however, is if the w910's audio settings can be used in addition to the H800's settings. IE: Can I tweak a few EQ bands on the deck and still have the h800 do it's thing to, or does the implementation of the H800 negate the ability to do things at the headunit? I imagine the dipswitches (eq/div or norm) on the bottom of the deck rule this feature...


----------



## t3sn4f2

bikinpunk said:


> 'good enough' is really hard to say. you're comparing two totally different levels of processing. for a simple system, I'm sure the bass engine (or whatever it's called) in the w910 will suffice. However, for those who want/need a lot of tuning features the H800 will eclipse the w910 based on features alone. I think that's pretty much known. It really depends on your install and what you need.
> 
> 
> check out these links for more information:
> Alpine*-*Advanced Navi Station
> Check page 34-36 here:
> http://www.alpine.pt/fileadmin/user_upload/manuals/car_audio_manuals/INA-W910R/OM_INA-W910R_EN.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I am curious about, however, is if the w910's audio settings can be used in addition to the H800's settings. IE: Can I tweak a few EQ bands on the deck and still have the h800 do it's thing to, or does the implementation of the H800 negate the ability to do things at the headunit? I imagine the dipswitches (eq/div or norm) on the bottom of the deck rule this feature...


I bet the deck goes into defeat on the ainet output. Seems like it would have to or any boost would clip the ainet out and ainet in on the h800.


----------



## ErinH

Got mine in and did some quick testing. Off the bat, the w505 measures better in nearly every arena regarding specs. However, the thing I take more stock in is the fact that the w910's outputs do not clip at full tilt (volume @ 35/35) with a 1khz, 0dB tone. When you go in to the EQ function and bump 1khz up +3dB, the outputs still do not clip. When you get to +4dB clipping onsets. 
The w505, on the other hand, clips at 31/35.
Of course, if you're using ai-net then clipping doesn't matter because I've verified both units do not clip via ai-net out of the h800 at full volume and digital bypasses the internals altogether. 

For those of us running digital, this comparison is moot. However, if you're running analog the comparison is interesting though not the only story. Remember that your speakers exhibit audible distortion orders of magnitude higher than a cd player will. 

IMO, the results aren't _terribly _different so you weigh the benefits of getting a new deck with a lot of nice features (ie: eq, t/a, upgraded nav, upgraded BT, hd radio) at a cost of higher crosstalk and noise floor (inaudible in my earphone tests) or a deck that measures a bit better with more limited features. I'll take the former. Some of you may prefer the latter. If you don't need or want the new features, then stick with the 505 and rock it out.
The fact that the w910 has a cleaner output signal in regards to clipping all the way up in volume might not be shown in my tests as I wasn't able to pad the voltages down going to the soundcard. That said, the input threshold was met at the same output volume (~25 on each deck) and I believe this is a valid comparison.

*note: Crosstalk shouldn't be compared necessarily between units. It should be compared as L/R of the same unit so you can see the unit's crosstalk plots between it's left and right outputs. However, both units seem to be in sync between L/R so I've posted a comparison of both units, with the graphs showing an averaged crosstalk response for the applicable unit.



To those who want to see the comparos, here you go...
*Results removed for re-test without power supply. Will post up thread later once comparison is re-ran.


----------



## ErinH

Mine will be going in the car this weekend. I will say that initial results are nice regarding usability.
However, I really am sad to see the album art resolution still sucks. My pioneer displayed album art in a nice resolution. The alpine w910 is reminiscent of the w505 in that the art looks blurry. In this case, however, it's just a tad bigger. 

I also wish I could have a different background setting. The GUI is quick, but in regards to album/artist/song info, I liked the pioneer interface more.


----------



## rublik

wrong question


----------



## rublik

Any updates?


----------



## spiralscratch

I find it odd that Alpine's US site still has no info up on this unit or the PXA-H800, even though it's apparently now available here.


----------



## ErinH

My initial thoughts on the w910+h800 combo is:
Worth the upgrade (for me). 

The ipod interface is quicker than with the 505. 
The optical out to the h800 sounds really nice. 
No noise floor with the gains set even higher than with the previous setup (pioneer z110bt+bitone.1). 
Navigation is actually pretty nice and the maps seem more up to date than the Pioneer I was using (with last year's map updates). 
HD Radio is nice. Comes in clear. 
Harness is the same as the w505/w200/w205, which means that I could use the harness from my w505 which already had the pac TR-7 bypass wired in, making it an easier install.
GPS locator is small and can fit in tighter spots than the one my pioneer had. 
The mic for BT is large and looks the same as the h800 mic (though I'm not saying they are the same). 
Optical out seems to have noticeable improvement over ai-net, but ai-net still sounds great. With only t/a and levels set to center up the image, the combo sounds great. 
The visual, though, is, IMO less than substantial. Alpine's always seem to have less than stellar looks. I know the screen resolution is pretty high (can't remember spec) but I know that the pioneer I had before just simply looked better. The album art showed up in higher resolution; overall the resolution was just better.

Overall, I'm happy with the purchase. I've yet to test the BT functionality and navigation fully, though.


----------



## u4styx

question, is the control to the 800 pretty easy, is it difficult to navigate the setting adjustments?


----------



## ErinH

I think it's easy. I didn't have issues with the 701 controller, either. I think they're similar.


----------



## t3sn4f2

bikinpunk said:


> My initial thoughts on the w910+h800 combo is:
> Worth the upgrade (for me).
> 
> The ipod interface is quicker than with the 505.
> The optical out to the h800 sounds really nice.
> *No noise floor with the gains set even higher than with the previous setup (pioneer z110bt+bitone.1). *
> Navigation is actually pretty nice and the maps seem more up to date than the Pioneer I was using (with last year's map updates).
> HD Radio is nice. Comes in clear.
> Harness is the same as the w505/w200/w205, which means that I could use the harness from my w505 which already had the pac TR-7 bypass wired in, making it an easier install.
> GPS locator is small and can fit in tighter spots than the one my pioneer had.
> The mic for BT is large and looks the same as the h800 mic (though I'm not saying they are the same).
> Optical out seems to have noticeable improvement over ai-net, but ai-net still sounds great. With only t/a and levels set to center up the image, the combo sounds great.
> The visual, though, is, IMO less than substantial. Alpine's always seem to have less than stellar looks. I know the screen resolution is pretty high (can't remember spec) but I know that the pioneer I had before just simply looked better. The album art showed up in higher resolution; overall the resolution was just better.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with the purchase. I've yet to test the BT functionality and navigation fully, though.


Zero bit mute on the H800 end perhaps, one AWESOME feature of an integrated head unit/processor combo.


----------



## ErinH

FWIW...

Since I'm currently running the h701 with the w910, I wanted to say that you can in fact control the h701's dsp settings with the w910. Same as you have in the past. Found out by accident when I went to turn it to 'defeat'.


----------



## u4styx

WTF??? You mean total control or some control?


----------



## ErinH

It looks like total control over the h701...

I didn't try to change every option, but I saw all the usual suspects... t/a, eq, x-over, dolby digital, etc, etc.

I'll try to snap a few cell phone pics and post 'em up.


----------



## ecbmxer

bikinpunk said:


> It looks like total control over the h701...
> 
> I didn't try to change every option, but I saw all the usual suspects... t/a, eq, x-over, dolby digital, etc, etc.
> 
> I'll try to snap a few cell phone pics and post 'em up.


Is that exclusive to the W910 (vs W900) and connected via AI-net? Cool!


----------



## ErinH

Not sure. Never used the w900. 

I wasn't sure if the w910 would control the h701 given what's been said about the h800 control, but I just verified it has full control like the w505/w20x/etc units do. I'm able to flip phase, change eq, etc, etc.
Took some pictures but they suck.

Again, *w910 controls the h701 *(not the h800).

Pictures:


----------



## ecbmxer

Man that looks EXACTLY like my W900 menu. Gives me hope the 701 would also work with it. Damn, look at all those EQ bands you 701 people get.


----------



## AppleBonker

bikinpunk said:


> Not sure. Never used the w900.
> 
> I wasn't sure if the w910 would control the h701 given what's been said about the h800 control, but I just verified it has full control like the w505/w20x/etc units do. I'm able to flip phase, change eq, etc, etc.
> Took some pictures but they suck.
> 
> Again, *w910 controls the h701 *(not the h800).


Now that's just not fair. I couldn't get the W900 to control the 701. I wonder why the W910 is capable of that but not the W900. Now I need to double check and see if I was just being mental with my W900. I hope I didn't buy the RUX for nothing...


----------



## ErinH

Did you flip the switch on the bottom of the deck ber to "eq/div" from "norm"?
Assuming it has that option...


----------



## AppleBonker

Yes, I did. Well, actually, at first I didn't. And that kinda screws up the entire output stream. Of course, I didn't notice this until AFTER I had the whole thing put back in the car.

Why I am particularly intrigued is the comment from Jim:



jim walter said:


> No, it will not have full control over the H701 as that is actually resident control from the HU that is not built into the W910. It will do the same basic controls as with the H800, again this won't ring true with all of you guys but it takes away the end user ability to destroy the work you've done tuning the system.


He's claiming the controls aren't baked in, but you've got pictures proving they are. Needless to say, this confuses me...


----------



## AppleBonker

And, for what it's worth, I can't get into the controls at all on my W900. I can, however, control everything fine from the controller. It's just slightly more annoying to change presets from the controller which is closer to my knees.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNHs6w1WBLA


----------



## less

Bikin,

I'm just curious if you've ever tried using the Audison SFC (Signal Frequency Converter) to see if you have a lower noise floor afterward. It sounds like MIGHT you have an issue much like one I had, where I had noise whenever I had my system on but no music playing. Whenever my system has a signal present at the digi in, its quite quiet. Apparently Audison designed the bit one to a standard they thought was universal or at least common in which a carrier signal is sent at all times down the the digital line - whether or not a musical signal is being played. They say that the majority of the devices out there for car audio work as designed and that few don't but that they didn't anticipate the play station, Zune, Digital Media players and other digital sources that users have connected. 

I wonder how the noise floor comparison would look or if it would change if you had this device. Of course, if you are comparing the unit when its set to monitor an analog source, vs the Alpine in the same mode and get a good comparison too. Of course, you may already have a solid apples to apples... just depends on your source. Just wondering if this could be a source of your noise issue.

Less


----------



## ErinH

Jim, I'm not sure where you saw me say anything having a noise floor problem? I don't have a noise floor issue at all. In fact, I have the gains FLOORED and there's hardly any noise floor to speak of. 
No problems in regards to this with the h800 or h701 (which I'm using right now) running ai-net (for analog) or optical (for cd).

The issue I'm having with the h800 is that it has bad pre-outs giving me alt whine.


----------



## wrmathis

so which would u say is better all around headunit? the pioneer z130bt or the w910?


----------



## spiralscratch

Alpine has finally updated the US site, though there doesn't appear to be anything there that wasn't already known:
INA-W910

I couldn't find the US instruction manual on the site.


----------



## miker104

spiralscratch said:


> Alpine has finally updated the US site, though there doesn't appear to be anything there that wasn't already known:
> INA-W910
> 
> I couldn't find the US instruction manual on the site.[/QUOT
> 
> I have the manual in pdf format if you need it.. Mike


----------



## ecbmxer

AppleBonker said:


> And, for what it's worth, I can't get into the controls at all on my W900. I can, however, control everything fine from the controller. It's just slightly more annoying to change presets from the controller which is closer to my knees.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Alpine INA-W900/PXA-H701‬‏


Ahh, that sucks man. I too was hoping my W900 would be able to control an H701 if I got one. Lame. Yours was hooked up via AInet right?


----------



## AppleBonker

ecbmxer said:


> Ahh, that sucks man. I too was hoping my W900 would be able to control an H701 if I got one. Lame. Yours was hooked up via AInet right?


Yup. I ended up buying the RUX-C701 on eBay (I think) for relatively cheap.


----------



## torifile

Can someone comment about how well the iPod UI works? I haven't been able to see or even read about how well the integration is implemented. Any and all info about that part of the device would be much appreciated.


----------



## less

Erin,

I couldn't remember what thread it was in - here or the related processor thread, but I thought I'd seen where you rated this higher than the bit one partially due to noise floor issues on the Bit One (not with Alpine). I was just wondering if the B1 issue was similar to the one I had.

It's been a crazy week though - I may have misread something somewhere. If so, sorry for the trouble.





bikinpunk said:


> Jim, I'm not sure where you saw me say anything having a noise floor problem? I don't have a noise floor issue at all. In fact, I have the gains FLOORED and there's hardly any noise floor to speak of.
> No problems in regards to this with the h800 or h701 (which I'm using right now) running ai-net (for analog) or optical (for cd).
> 
> The issue I'm having with the h800 is that it has bad pre-outs giving me alt whine.


----------



## atxtrd

...came here looking for an all in one sq-nav unit, leaving with my old Eclipse CD8443 and a Garmin stuck on my windshield...


----------



## miker104

atxtrd said:


> ...came here looking for an all in one sq-nav unit, leaving with my old Eclipse CD8443 and a Garmin stuck on my windshield...


I thought I would never see the day were I could have a all in one unit and be happy. INA-w910 is a great all in one in my opinion. Maybe it could use a flashy UI (very simple interface on the 910) but im a old man and I been thru all that fancy stuff. I like simple but, needs to do the job like it should.. I might buy the pxa-h800 but am pretty happy with the sound now.


----------



## ErinH

you know, earlier I complained about the GUI, but the more I use it, the more I like it. Larger buttons make things easier to navigate on screen. I'll have to retract my original statement. I guess it just took time to grow on me.


----------



## atxtrd

miker104 said:


> I thought I would never see the day were I could have a all in one unit and be happy. INA-w910 is a great all in one in my opinion. Maybe it could use a flashy UI (very simple interface on the 910) but im a old man and I been thru all that fancy stuff. I like simple but, needs to do the job like it should.. I might buy the pxa-h800 but am pretty happy with the sound now.


Cool, glad you dig it. I'm an old guy too, my point was that my old single din Eclipse has more SQ features than this new double din unit, I am not interested in plunking down another wad of cash for the external processor nor do I have the room to stuff it in an already "short on space" Tundra double cab. And then there is the lack of bluetooth audio streaming.


----------



## miker104

bikinpunk said:


> you know, earlier I complained about the GUI, but the more I use it, the more I like it. Larger buttons make things easier to navigate on screen. I'll have to retract my original statement. I guess it just took time to grow on me.


Easier is alway's better while your driving. I use to love flashy interface system's but like I said in my last post I'm over the flashy! Just make it work, and sound really good!!! And I will buy it.. Mike


----------



## spiralscratch

bikinpunk said:


> you know, earlier I complained about the GUI, but the more I use it, the more I like it. Larger buttons make things easier to navigate on screen. I'll have to retract my original statement. I guess it just took time to grow on me.


Yesterday I found a local shop that has the w910 up on their demo wall with the iPod connection accessible, so I finally got the change to play with a unit set up as I'd be using it. I'm completely underwhelmed by the GUI. I find it to be somewhat clunky, unintuitive, and ugly. Almost everything about it reminds me of an old DOS application that wasn't completely thought through.

Some problems with the GUI, off the top of my head:

- Why does the home screen only show four sources? The buttons are huge and there's a lot of screen space left over.

- In a particular source, why are the soft buttons often restricted to a narrow strip at the bottom of the screen? There's lots of empty space available that could be better utilized, and we wouldn't have to flip through "pages".

- When searching the iPod why do I have to choose between music and video each time?

- Scrolling through a large list of artists/albums/songs is somewhat tedious. There's no way to jump to a letter, instead one must advance one letter at a time. It is possible to use the scrollbar to more rapidly advance through the list, but it gives no real indication where you are in the list.

- Searching for and then playing a particular album should not cancel album shuffle if it is on.

- Why are the up/down arrow soft-buttons shown when they are non-functional?

- There's no good way to scan/browse through radio presents. To go through the presets one has to:
1) Press the page button until page 1 appears.
2) Press the band button until FM1 appears.
3) Press the page button to go to page 2.
4) Go through the presets individually.
5) Press page twice to go back to page 1.
6) Press the band button to go to FM2.
7) Repeat step 4.
8) Repeat step 5.
9) Press the band button to go to AM. But I don't want to go to AM, because I'm not interested in listening to a ballgame, news, or some nutter screaming about taxes and politics. Press it again to get back to FM1
10) Lather, rinse, repeat.
(And when can we finally do away with the whole concept of "bands" for presets and simply have a bank of maybe 2-3 dozen preset spaces that can be assigned arbitrarily? I have an almost 20 year-old Sony home receiver and a year-old Onkyo that can do this.)

- Only 12 FM presets for a HD radio?

- Somehow I once got the iPod to play a different song than what the Alpine said was playing. Unfortunately I wasn't able to duplicate this to pin down the issue.

I have to admit that, were it not for the fact that the Pioneer AVIC-Z130 doesn't support iPod DAC bypass, I would not still be considering the w910.


----------



## ErinH

on the bench, the z110bt measured pretty bad. that stupid friggin' fan kicks in and you get _CRAZY_ frequency response... talking +/- 3dB throughout the entire passband in cycles. Craziest thing I've ever seen...











^ Test done on the z110bt @ 33/40 volume. It's still just as bad at 20/40. IOW, if the fan is on, that's what you get. And, that fan runs a lot... at least it did on mine. Even out in the wide open (as done in the test) the fan kicks on. A simple bypass cap could've remedied the issue, I'd bet. Too bad...
And that's not the whole story, either... there's more scariness....

If the z130bt is anything like the 110/120 internally then I suspect it would measure the same or similar. AFAIK, there's been some upgrade to the internal for one of the new features (HD radio, maybe??? can't recall) that the z110/120bt don't have.


----------



## Petter

Is that roller coaster curve simply due to fan working? Gosh!
Nagging about the alpine units suddenly seems like nitpicking. 



bikinpunk said:


> on the bench, the z110bt measured pretty bad. that stupid friggin' fan kicks in and you get _CRAZY_ frequency response... talking +/- 3dB throughout the entire passband in cycles. Craziest thing I've ever seen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Test done on the z110bt @ 33/40 volume. It's still just as bad at 20/40. IOW, if the fan is on, that's what you get. And, that fan runs a lot... at least it did on mine. Even out in the wide open (as done in the test) the fan kicks on. A simple bypass cap could've remedied the issue, I'd bet. Too bad...
> And that's not the whole story, either... there's more scariness....
> 
> If the z130bt is anything like the 110/120 internally then I suspect it would measure the same or similar. AFAIK, there's been some upgrade to the internal for one of the new features (HD radio, maybe??? can't recall) that the z110/120bt don't have.


----------



## jdmsvc

Hey Mike,
I was wondering if you could send me the pdf for the Alpine INA-W910? I currently have a IVA-W505 installed and I'm thinking about upgrading and would like to see what connections and ports the new headunit has to offer. 
Thanks.
Jim


----------



## spiralscratch

That is ugly. SQ is the only thing keeping me interested in the Alpine. I just really wish the GUI measured up.


----------



## ErinH

Petter said:


> Is that roller coaster curve simply due to fan working? Gosh!
> Nagging about the alpine units suddenly seems like nitpicking.





spiralscratch said:


> That is ugly. SQ is the only thing keeping me interested in the Alpine. I just really wish the GUI measured up.


Yea. Now, who's to say mine isn't somehow bad???... I dunno. The fan has been a nuisance since I got it (bnib, authorized). I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about. If not, then you may not have the same FR issues. 

Kind of puts all this alpine stuff in perspective. Horrible FR and nice GUI or reasonable specs and poorer GUI? 

Again, I've actually found the alpine gui to not be as bad as it once was when I first installed it. That said, I still wish I had features that the pioneer had (ie: play all songs from album/artist with a couple button pushes, rather than scrolling all the way back through the menus to get to that album/artist). Would be great if the unit had a "back" button of sorts for this...


----------



## laalves

Yeah. I have a W407BT into PXA-H100. Best iPod sound I have heard, worst interface ever. It's absolutely ridiculous if one has more than, say 10 songs in the iPod.

Still, I put up with it thanks to SQ. I'm considering upgrading to H800 and would like to change to a D800R due to the higher screen position I would get which would be excellent for navigation.

Still, paying a lot of cash for the same unusable iPod interface... ;-(

I used to have a Clarion MAX983HD that had a fantastic iPod interface, just the way it should be. The sound however, was terrible.....


----------



## musicfan

I just ordered the W910 from ABT; planning on installing it this weekend. Could someone send me (or direct me to) a PDF version of the manual for the US model? I found the one on for the W910R, but I'd really like to have the exact manual for my unit to use in planning my install. (Nothing worse than getting everything torn apart then realizing you need one more cable/adapter!)


----------



## atxtrd

One would think that the manufacturers would get it by now. As I said earlier my single din Eclipse has all the SQ features built in...all we need now is some nav capabilities. Bottom line is the stuff is supposed to be for music reproduction, I would think that they would focus on making their gear as good as possible towards that end, meaning t/a included in the unit with no need for outboard processors ect. Many of todays installs are space limited and in my case I had to mod my back seat just to get amps behind it. Looks like I'm leaning towards the Kenwood dnx9980hd, at least it has Garmin and has t/a built in....and bluetooth streaming audio! I'll buy a beer for the first mfr to stick an Audyssey jack in their h/u...my $1800 Marantz home reciever has one...and thats about the price of the Kenwood!


----------



## wrmathis

is the w910 GUI anything like the w505? or is it completely different?


----------



## 2way+sub

i have tested this HU from a local retailer and have seen that there are some issues with ipod alphabet searching: all artists starting with letter "S" are ignored as all artists starting with "The" , worse with songs searching: many of they are ignored. Instead no problems with traditional searching

Bikinpunk please can you test it?


----------



## rexroadj

Just played with one this morning at the shop.... I found it to be a nice unit and extremely easy to navigate as already mentioned. I tried to use my hard drive on it but it was a no go  Could be the deal breaker for me. NOW I dont know if size matters, or file format? It works on my Kenwood no problem (they said it wouldnt? but they do this all the time)Can anyone with a 910 see if they can get a portable hard drive to work on it? Also, I noticed that when using the ipod and you were listening to a playlist, there was no way to just go back to that particular playlist without starting the process all over again.... Ipod, playlist, scroll to find playlist "x", and then scroll to where you left off? Was there a way to do this or is that what it is? If I have to use my ipod (which I am now hooked on the idea of leaving my HD in the truck because the ipod is used for so many other things) then that may also be the other deciding factor? 
Just wondering if anyone out there can confirm or deny any of this for me?
Thanks


----------



## canuckinboston

rexroadj said:


> Also, I noticed that when using the ipod and you were listening to a playlist, there was no way to just go back to that particular playlist without starting the process all over again.... Ipod, playlist, scroll to find playlist "x", and then scroll to where you left off? Was there a way to do this or is that what it is?


I'd be very interested in this too. That sounds exactly how it works in the Sony XNV 770BT, which I found to be very annoying. That particular feature caused me to walk away from an otherwise excellent head unit.


----------



## ErinH

that's the same complaint I have. It's just a bit aggravating to have to start all over. I've not found a way around this so if you guys have, let me know.

Really, there's not a single unit that does everything I want. The pioneer did some things I loved, while it did some things I hated. Same thing for the alpine. It's all about the features that you like personally. Pick one and roll with it. 

Really does make one consider the carPC route, though. Then again, the time and effort spent to make that work the way you want might not be worth it... especially if all the nuances can't be tweaked like you'd want.


----------



## jim walter

rexroadj said:


> Just played with one this morning at the shop....Also, I noticed that when using the ipod and you were listening to a playlist, there was no way to just go back to that particular playlist without starting the process all over again.... Ipod, playlist, scroll to find playlist "x", and then scroll to where you left off? Was there a way to do this or is that what it is? If I have to use my ipod (which I am now hooked on the idea of leaving my HD in the truck because the ipod is used for so many other things) then that may also be the other deciding factor?
> Just wondering if anyone out there can confirm or deny any of this for me?
> Thanks


When in iPod mode, to get back to the playlist/album/etc where you just selected your song, just push and hold the search button for ~1 sec and it will go right back into the last folder you were in.


----------



## ErinH

^ thanks for the information.


----------



## canuckinboston

Thanks Jim:

Could I trouble you with some more questions as I am unable to find a W910 to try out. Is the W910 interface/GUI perceptibly faster/more responsive than the W900? Also, VR for BT phoning is very important to me. Has this (and BT phoning in general) been tweaked/improved with this model compared to the W900BT? Finally, how easy is it to get Navteq update maps for this unit? I went to the Navteq website and couldn't find any links for SW updates specific for Alpine units, nor did I find anything on the alpine website (although I didn't look too hard). Many thanks for your input.


----------



## rublik

Just installed the 910 and very responsive. Good features.

Only graphic not as good as pioneer 120bt


----------



## musicfan

Finally got my W910 installed. (Fabricating a theft-resistant mounting system added probably two days work...) I haven't noticed any problems with responsiveness, except for a brief drop in audio playback when some settings are changed. This has been the same for other HUs I've owned, but it drives my wife nuts if I am fiddling with the parametric EQ bands while her song is playing. _Songis interruptis _ I call it.  It is definitely more responsive than my factory Toyota/JBL unit, especially when navigating a fully stocked iPod.

Also, the unit boots up quickly enough to make the back up camera usable just a few seconds after starting the car, which is nice.

One question for Jim or anyone else out there who might know: What is the LPF crossover frequency for the sub outputs? I can't seem to find it in the manual. It might make sense that it would be tied to the HPF setting for the front & rear outs, but since the HPF can be turned off??? (I'm trying to make do until the PXA-H800 is available for purchase in the US...)


----------



## rublik

Finally was able to update my map to Malaysian 

Unit is nice to use


----------



## 123BigRed

Hi,

This is my first post,although i have been following this thread for sometime. This seems to bethe most comprehensive discussion on the 910 that i have found online.

I just had the 910 installed in my Volvo xc90 at number1sound here in Toronto and I thought I would share my thoughts after 24 hours with it.

Overall, the sound quality and features are excellent. Unlike other hu that I've read about everything just works and certainly there is a big improvement in features over the 900.

Now with that said there are some areas for improvement that should be fixable with a firmware update:
- as others have mentioned the GUI is simple, but I like simple and alpine needs to carry that approach across specific GUI components
- voice dial works great but it needs a dedicated button on the source screen to get to it vs multiple steps...voice dial is great for safety and the multiple steps to access takes away from that
- presets on the radio should pickup the call number on the label
- too many pages at the bottom of the radio for buttons .... Use more of the screen and get rid of pages...you have to take your eyes off the road to scan through pages
- preset labels on the phone should be editable
On the iPod I love the trick of hlding down search to go back a page...why not add a dedicated button for this like on all other screens

I'm sure more will come up as I play more, but that is a start. 

With these suggestions I do want to emphasize that I am really impressed with sq and the unit overall.

So far I'm very happy with my choice.


----------



## ecbmxer

jim walter said:


> When in iPod mode, to get back to the playlist/album/etc where you just selected your song, just push and hold the search button for ~1 sec and it will go right back into the last folder you were in.


Only thing is it doesn't remember where you were if you turn the car off. So even though the iPod resumes playing a given album, you have to go through the menu all over again to get to it. It should save that somehow.



123BigRed said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post,although i have been following this thread for sometime. This seems to bethe most comprehensive discussion on the 910 that i have found online.
> 
> I just had the 910 installed in my Volvo xc90 at number1sound here in Toronto and I thought I would share my thoughts after 24 hours with it.
> 
> Overall, the sound quality and features are excellent. Unlike other hu that I've read about everything just works and certainly there is a big improvement in features over the 900.
> 
> Now with that said there are some areas for improvement that should be fixable with a firmware update:
> - as others have mentioned the GUI is simple, but I like simple and alpine needs to carry that approach across specific GUI components
> - voice dial works great but it needs a dedicated button on the source screen to get to it vs multiple steps...voice dial is great for safety and the multiple steps to access takes away from that
> - presets on the radio should pickup the call number on the label
> - too many pages at the bottom of the radio for buttons .... Use more of the screen and get rid of pages...you have to take your eyes off the road to scan through pages
> - preset labels on the phone should be editable
> On the iPod I love the trick of hlding down search to go back a page...why not add a dedicated button for this like on all other screens
> 
> I'm sure more will come up as I play more, but that is a start.
> 
> With these suggestions I do want to emphasize that I am really impressed with sq and the unit overall.
> 
> So far I'm very happy with my choice.


Just curious as to what sort of a big improvement you saw over the W900?


----------



## 123BigRed

some of the key changes that I've seen between the 900 and 910 include:
1. voice dial
2. call waiting 
3. I beleive presets for the phone
3. HD radio
4. Pandora

I know there are others...and will add to the list as I think of them.


----------



## 123BigRed

One item I just noticed is that by holding the mute button for a sec or so it is a shortcut to the phone...a nice feature, although It would still be nice to have a voice dial short cut button on the source screen


----------



## ecbmxer

I dig the Pandora, but don't really care about the other features. But then again, Pandora SQ is pretty poor, so maybe I'm better off without.


----------



## hitch.united

I just recently installed the INA-W910, just a couple of thoughts about it.. Very impressive response time when touching the screen. you can switch between HD radio, Ipod, alomst instantly. Huge plus for me. The iPod control for skipping songs has a slight delay about 1 second after you skip a song it loads up the next one. Ehh, who cares, not that big of a deal (to me anyway) Very bright screen, fits great in my 2008 silverado, I previously had a 9886 installed and upgraded to this. The sound sounds somewhat better in my opinion. I'll post some more thoughts after i play with it a little more. ALSO I purchase the H100 and tuning kit... Ill let you guys know how it goes. (according to Alpine you cant use this processor on it, but I've read elsewhere that it works.)


----------



## ecbmxer

You could have skipped the tuning kit and just got the H100. The auto tune isn't worth messing with. I wasted a good amount of time with it before giving up. But you'll have decent xover and PEQ (only 5 bands) with just the H100.


----------



## jrgreene1968

ecbmxer said:


> You could have skipped the tuning kit and just got the H100. The auto tune isn't worth messing with. I wasted a good amount of time with it before giving up. But you'll have decent xover and PEQ (only 5 bands) with just the H100.



x2 on the tuning kit..i didnt have any luck with it either. Anybody have remote control problems with there 910? Cant get mine to work..tried a different remote, tried a reset and checked the rf setting, which mine is on front..called crutchfield, he said they was sending me a new 910


----------



## hitch.united

try flipping the battery the other way, that little thing is a Pain, that battery could sit in either way.


----------



## spiralscratch

hitch.united said:


> ALSO I purchase the H100 and tuning kit... Ill let you guys know how it goes. (according to Alpine you cant use this processor on it, but I've read elsewhere that it works.)


Huh? The W910's manual (page 71) gives instructions on how to use the H100 with it.

I'm planning to pick up the same combo.


----------



## hitch.united

I called Alpine Support about the H100 and he specifically said you CANNOT use it... i just plugged mine in and it works fine lol. BUT I am extremely upset about this one... just tried watching a DVD in the INA-W910 and IT JAMMED. The cd is stuck in there and won't come out. Now My LCD flips down but won't come up I have to manually push it back up. Needless to say I am extremely pissed about this. $1200 should not jam. It should jump up and give me a high 5. Any suggestions?


----------



## evo9

hitch.united said:


> I called Alpine Support about the H100 and he specifically said you CANNOT use it... i just plugged mine in and it works fine lol. BUT I am extremely upset about this one... just tried watching a DVD in the INA-W910 and IT JAMMED. The cd is stuck in there and won't come out. Now My LCD flips down but won't come up I have to manually push it back up. Needless to say I am extremely pissed about this. $1200 should not jam. It should jump up and give me a high 5. Any suggestions?




WOW these new alpine pieces are just one BIG POS.







.


----------



## rexroadj

hitch.united said:


> I called Alpine Support about the H100 and he specifically said you CANNOT use it... i just plugged mine in and it works fine lol. BUT I am extremely upset about this one... just tried watching a DVD in the INA-W910 and IT JAMMED. The cd is stuck in there and won't come out. Now My LCD flips down but won't come up I have to manually push it back up. Needless to say I am extremely pissed about this. $1200 should not jam. It should jump up and give me a high 5. Any suggestions?


Suggestions? 
Sure, take it to where you bought it and they will take care of it for you If you bought it from an unauthorized internet site? sorry, no pitty! Thats why the sell them for less If its crutchfield they will take care of it real quick and in a hurry!


as far as new alpine stuff being so bad????
I have NO pitty for those that bought early into the H800 (in this country), it wasnt released yet for some apparent reason (not that its fair to those outside the usa, but I dont really care....thats there problem). What has been so "bad" about this 910 (aside from one cd jam) and all the other things they have just put out?


----------



## hitch.united

I did buy it from crutchfield, I think this Headunit is awesome, don't get me wrong. I love it, but seriously the first DVD i put in it screwed it all up... im going to attempt to extract the dvd with 2 bent credit cards ill have to RMA it back to crutchfield after i get home from ocean city =p.


----------



## 123BigRed

From a quality perspective - I have no complaints...if anything the quality is excellent...and no bugs that I have experienced so far.

That said, as I've mentioned there are definitely things that could and should be improved from a software perspective but they are modification to existing features vs bugs.

The one area that I have to say they need to improve is the navigation...we just drove down to Florida from Toronto, Canada and used the navi...overall its OK - but I wouldn't use it as my only source of directions. One simple example is that we used it to get from Cocoa Beach to Walt Disney, and it took us to an empty field (I kid you not)...they really need to get an oem agreement with Tom Tom or Garmin for next years model.


----------



## ecbmxer

hitch.united said:


> I did buy it from crutchfield, I think this Headunit is awesome, don't get me wrong. I love it, but seriously the first DVD i put in it screwed it all up... im going to attempt to extract the dvd with 2 bent credit cards ill have to RMA it back to crutchfield after i get home from ocean city =p.


Crap man, that sucks! Hope you can get it out of there. Once the face flipped down, you pushed the eject button right? Cause you can tilt it or eject the disc. I'm sure you did, but just wanted to check.


----------



## n_olympios

Also, IIRC, if you press and hold the eject button it sort of resets the eject mechanism.


----------



## hitch.united

Yeah I tried all of that. But guess what... Two credit cards worked perfectly. I think it was just a one time ordeal. I stuck two cards in there in an attempt to pull out the disc or dislodge it and it worked. It must have been in there some strange way but it loaded up and ejected. DVD slot loader is working fine now. thank god.... Now another issue... I converted Iron Man 2 into an .MP4 format and loaded it onto my iTouch. I can watch the movie fine on the iTouch itself but when i try to play it on the ina-w910 i get a blank screen and no sound.. I did manage to connect the 3.5mm extender into the yellow iPod port in the back and got movie sound but i still have no video.. I don't think the format is the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## ecbmxer

Hmm. So you have your iPod plugged in via the usb AND the 3.5mm plug? Are you sure that you have the 3.5mm plug in the correct plug on the back of the unit? (check that first) Also, do you have a bypass and/or are you trying to watch while in drive/motion?


----------



## hitch.united

I have my iTouch connected via USB and i have the 3.5mm cable running from the back of the head unit (plugged into that yellow plug marked iPod). I was wondering if it was a format issue.. its .mp4, plays fine on the itouch.. Maybe i need to use the 3.5mm cable that's extended out from the USB connection?

EDIT* Yes i have the bypass on it. And it does play DVD video fine.


----------



## rublik

hitch.united said:


> I have my iTouch connected via USB and i have the 3.5mm cable running from the back of the head unit (plugged into that yellow plug marked iPod). I was wondering if it was a format issue.. its .mp4, plays fine on the itouch.. Maybe i need to use the 3.5mm cable that's extended out from the USB connection?
> 
> EDIT* Yes i have the bypass on it. And it does play DVD video fine.


I think you need KCU-451iV cable


----------



## hitch.united

I have that exact cable. You know what.. I bet I know what I did wrong. I didn't use the 3.5 on that cable for some reason unknown to me (it was a late night last night =p)


----------



## Pambs

does it have some kind of steering wheel controller? My car doesnt have controls on the steering and i'm planning to buy this unit

thank you


----------



## hitch.united

According to the manual "Steering Wheel Control: Steering Wheel Control Ready (Adapter Required)" Check out Pac-audio.com Products | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future

You can get a good adapter for whatever vehicle you drive.


----------



## n_olympios

That's not what he asked. 

Pambs, no, Alpine doesn't have a steering remote like Pioneer (or Clarion) does. Your only choice would be, assuming there is such a version of your car, to get the stock remote stalk/steering wheel with controls and connect that to the Alpine via the PAC adapter.


----------



## Pambs

n_olympios said:


> That's not what he asked.
> 
> Pambs, no, Alpine doesn't have a steering remote like Pioneer (or Clarion) does. Your only choice would be, assuming there is such a version of your car, to get the stock remote stalk/steering wheel with controls and connect that to the Alpine via the PAC adapter.


Thanks Nicola. I think the earlier versions of my car came with steering controls. I see if i can swap them


----------



## punch150hd

dont feel bad i installed mine and all the pre outs are dead right out of the box. and they are on back order right now


----------



## Pambs

punch150hd said:


> dont feel bad i installed mine and all the pre outs are dead right out of the box. and they are on back order right now


You didnt not ask for a complete new unit?


----------



## punch150hd

yes i asked for a new unit and they told me i have to wait till they come off back order


----------



## 123BigRed

I have steering wheel controls on my 2005 volvo XC90, but could not find any options for connecting the 910 so that I can use the existing controls.

Any suggestions?


----------



## matt915

rublik said:


> Finally was able to update my map to Malaysian
> 
> Unit is nice to use


Can you tell me how you updated the map. I am in australia and trying to add the australian map through the naviextras tool box. But i cant get the details of the inaw910 to the sd card.....struggling....Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Pambs

matt915 said:


> Can you tell me how you updated the map. I am in australia and trying to add the australian map through the naviextras tool box. But i cant get the details of the inaw910 to the sd card.....struggling....Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


the software is igo8?


----------



## rublik

matt915 said:


> Can you tell me how you updated the map. I am in australia and trying to add the australian map through the naviextras tool box. But i cant get the details of the inaw910 to the sd card.....struggling....Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


The details r here:

Alpine - INA-W910R Map Update

Just follow the instructions. I earlier used the INA-W900E synctool from Aus Alpine to update the INA-W910R as the UK website had not released the instructions yet


----------



## matt915

I just tried all of that on my INA W910 and when you insert the sd card it does not go into auto run to enable you to back up the details to the sd card. Have tried every which way possible. Is the INA W910 the same procedure as the INA W910r . I downloaded those programs and mine just does not go into the next stage. Is there something i am missing?

Thanks for your help guys..


----------



## matt915

123BigRed said:


> I have steering wheel controls on my 2005 volvo XC90, but could not find any options for connecting the 910 so that I can use the existing controls.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Try swipak on iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future


----------



## rublik

matt915 said:


> I just tried all of that on my INA W910 and when you insert the sd card it does not go into auto run to enable you to back up the details to the sd card. Have tried every which way possible. Is the INA W910 the same procedure as the INA W910r . I downloaded those programs and mine just does not go into the next stage. Is there something i am missing?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys..


U can try this: First on the car player and then select sd card as source. Press eject button and press the sd card insert button. Insert SD card and close. You have to wait for some time. Mine took some time and luck.

U also can try and press the map button after inserting the sd card

Good luck


----------



## Blackcharger06

bikinpunk said:


> FWIW...
> 
> Since I'm currently running the h701 with the w910, I wanted to say that you can in fact control the h701's dsp settings with the w910. Same as you have in the past. Found out by accident when I went to turn it to 'defeat'.


Thanks it took me 15 mins on my thunderbolt to find the answer to this question, thanx for posting it.


----------



## butdamnbrian

i've got this unit, and i must say i love it for the speed. it's so much snappier than its kenwood and pioneer competitor units.

the one huge gripe i have is the lack of radio station preset scrolling. if there's any way to get the unit to scroll through presets, let a guy know!


----------



## matt915

My INA W910 still fails to see the INA W910r sync tool. Any other help would be appreciated.


----------



## 123BigRed

butdamnbrian....I agree - quite surprising and is one example of the simple changes that they should make with a firmware update


----------



## mn1977

*Need help!! Navigation map updates*

bought system removed post,


----------



## nwmotiv

New user, new headunit. 

Everything is working great so far, however, my wife has an iphone and I have an ipod, both work fine, however my phone is an Android headset (Samsung Fascinate Galaxy S running CM7) and after I connect, it'll search, find songs, start playing one, then stop, then say "unsupported". 

Any ideas?


----------



## t3sn4f2

nwmotiv said:


> New user, new headunit.
> 
> Everything is working great so far, however, my wife has an iphone and I have an ipod, both work fine, however my phone is an Android headset (Samsung Fascinate Galaxy S running CM7) and after I connect, it'll search, find songs, start playing one, then stop, then say "unsupported".
> 
> Any ideas?


Can the phone be set to some type of USB setting where the files are seen as being on a thumb drive or hard drive by the head unit. Sansa MP3 players have this option in the menu. I think it called "MSC".


----------



## nwmotiv

Yup, when a powered USB cable is plugged into the phone it asks if you would like to enable it so the PC or other device can read what's on the card.

It goes into searching, finds a song, starts to play it, then stops, then goes "unsupported"

I've updated my phone, so I'm gonna try again tonight, we'll see if my phone is the issue.


----------



## bsleek

I've recently completed a 910 in my BMW E90. I thought I would post some comments. 

I'm especially pleased with the sound quality. This unit replaces a CDA117+H100 combo and the 910 is leaps and bounds better overall even if it is less flexible. I'm in a holding pattern with F/R/Sub until the H800 is released in Canada so I can go fully active with multiple PDX4.100's.

BT pairing and reconnections are fast and reliable. Nice.

iPod: When I first access the iPod touch when it is connected to the 910 it prompts "Application Not Installed. This accessory requires an application you do not have installed. Would you like to install it from the App store?" When I click Yes it launches the App store and display a "For This Accessory" window but nothing is listed. Apparently this is related to the Pandora integration but since Pandora is not available in Canada the App store doesn't have any entries. My dealer indicates the Pandora app cannot be disabled - anyone know of a fix for Pandora in Canada -- iPod hack?

CD Text: After playing the a disc with track names and then switching to a disc that does not have any info the previous disc's information is still displayed. eg: after playing Arcade Fire "The Suburbs" which correctly lists this info and then switching to Big Sugar "Brothers and Sisters Are You Ready" the display incorrectly lists the Arcade Fire info. Presumably this can be fixed in a firmware release.

Can't wait for the H800 but this is a great start for SQ.


----------



## 2way+sub

no one has problems with Ipod Alphabet Search? there no way to read all artists starting with "S"....


----------



## acidbass303

w910 + H800 FTW!!!

Totally loving it, beautiful!


----------



## matt915

INA-W910.......Still need some help... The 910r sync tool does not work on the INA-W910. Can any one tell me how to add an australian map to the ALPINE INA-W910. I have looked on the naviextras website and the instructions do not work on my unit. I am desperate to get the navi working in Australia but not having much luck at all. Alpine USA says it cant be done. I cant see the INA-W910 being much different to the INA-W910r. PLEASE PLEASE can some one help.....Thanks


----------



## 2way+sub

matt915 said:


> INA-W910.......Still need some help... The 910r sync tool does not work on the INA-W910. Can any one tell me how to add an australian map to the ALPINE INA-W910. I have looked on the naviextras website and the instructions do not work on my unit. I am desperate to get the navi working in Australia but not having much luck at all. Alpine USA says it cant be done. I cant see the INA-W910 being much different to the INA-W910r. PLEASE PLEASE can some one help.....Thanks


where you have download the sync tool? i think is only for european models


----------



## matt915

Hi......... I downloaded the sync tool from australia. I think you might be right as i have got the american version being the INA-W910. But there must be a way of adding a new map. I just dont know how to do it . Any help appreciated.


----------



## 2way+sub

On the AU site i can see only the sw update for the W900, i think you have to wait for the correct sw however here is the link for w910 european model:

Alpine - INA-W910R Map Update


----------



## angelspeedfreak

So far I am loving mine... I replaced a Pioneer AVH-P6000, and this is a much better unit with a ton more features. The screen is awesome, the BT works great, the maps load quick and sound is really good for me not using a processor. I cant wait for the bugs to be worked out of the H800 as I know this is going to sound fantastic with the addition.

My only grip right now is that you cannot load your own background image, but most units cannot so I can live with the one the Alpine 910 has currently.


----------



## musicfan

musicfan said:


> One question for Jim or anyone else out there who might know: What is the LPF crossover frequency for the sub outputs? I can't seem to find it in the manual. It might make sense that it would be tied to the HPF setting for the front & rear outs, but since the HPF can be turned off???


For anyone who cares: 

- I checked it with my RTA, and the subwoofer out is full range with no LPF. This is true regardless of whether or not the HPF on the front & rear outputs is turned on.

- It appears that the sub signal output level is the same as the front & rear outputs when the sub level set to its max level of 15.

- When "System 1" is turned on in the sub settings, the sub level varies in direct proportion to main volume (i.e., to the signal level going to the front & rear outputs). When "System 2" is turned on, the sub level works the same way (directly proportional) for volume settings above 27, but as the volume is decreased below 27, the sub output level decreases less than the output to the front and rear decreases. Put another way, "System 2" gives you a subwoofer boost at volume levels below 27. It works kind of like a "loudness" setting, except that it applies to the whole sub range (and only to the sub) instead of applying a loudness contour.


----------



## musicfan

2way+sub said:


> no one has problems with Ipod Alphabet Search? there no way to read all artists starting with "S"....


Alphabet search seems to work fine for artists on my unit, I just have to use the alphabet button to choose the first letter, then use the page down button (VV) to scroll through the artists that begin with that letter.

However, I have just noticed that it is not working for playlists for me. I use a lot of leading punctuation to change the sort order of the playlists (e.g., ">>>EQ Tuning Songs," ">>Wifey's favorite songs"), but I also have playlists names that just begin with letters. When I use the letter search, it just tells me that nothing was found, even if I know I have a playlist name that starts with that letter.


----------



## 2way+sub

musicfan said:


> Alphabet search seems to work fine for artists on my unit, I just have to use the alphabet button to choose the first letter, then use the page down button (VV) to scroll through the artists that begin with that letter.
> 
> However, I have just noticed that it is not working for playlists for me. I use a lot of leading punctuation to change the sort order of the playlists (e.g., ">>>EQ Tuning Songs," ">>Wifey's favorite songs"), but I also have playlists names that just begin with letters. When I use the letter search, it just tells me that nothing was found, even if I know I have a playlist name that starts with that letter.


and if you scroll down the playlist will appear?
is the same thing with my artists


----------



## musicfan

2way+sub said:


> and if you scroll down the playlist will appear?


Yes, exactly. I can scroll or page down and all the playlists are there.


----------



## alex1002

I purchased this unit and I am disappointed. I am missing major streets in a major city. This is suppose to have the latest navteq maps, which does include those streets? And don't see why my unit does not.


----------



## rublik

Maybe u need to update the map


----------



## alex1002

rublik said:


> Maybe u need to update the map


I can't find the firmware nor map updates for the North America Version. On the Alpine Europe site its so easy to find updates for their 910R


----------



## Ed_NJ

Has anyone used a MRA-D550 or MRA-F350 amplifier on one? I downloaded the W910 manual and it's a little cryptic regarding certain settings that cannot be adjustable. The 350 worked great with my IVA-W205,but I'd like to upgrade to something with nav and BT with my latest vehicle.


----------



## Vitty

Anyone else having trouble viewing songs that are placed on their iPhone/iPod/iPad via the iTunes match feature? Seems they only show up if you have downloaded them from the cloud even though the iDevice sees them and displays them in the list.

Would be nice if the w910 would display these songs and then kick off the download when it plays them.


----------



## jrgreene1968

anybody having a echo problem while using bluetooth with this receiver? Im using an iphone4 and the person on the other end can here themselves echo. Ive tried turning down mic input, lowered volume on phone..no luck


----------



## dimibo

I am also using iphone4 and have no problems with echo.
I am using external microphone located in the front center of the rooftop near the central lights console.


----------



## Randyman...

Old thread bump:

Does anyone know how to get the W910 and a Video iPod Classic to properly "resume" (ignition off/on) when playing video files off the iPod?

When turning off the ignition and turning it back on - "Resume" works perfectly for "Audio Files" in the Music menu (uses the USB interface to transfer the iPod Audio to the W910, and also uses USB for iPod control). 

However, when viewing iPod Videos on the W910 (uses the 1/8" analog A/V plug into the W910, but still uses USB for iPod Control) - my iPod always "resumes" playing from the first *song* in alphabetical order. I have to manually navigate back to the "Video" menu and select the file I was watching when I turned off the ignition. It then resumes the video playback from where I left off.

Running the iPod "standalone" never exhibits this issue (iPod always resumes correctly when run standalone - Audio and Video).

Any clues? It's pretty annoying as I "listen" (  ) to lots of video podcasts during my long daily commute - but it's live-able.

Thanks!


----------



## mvalpreda

Change the video in iTunes to "remember position" under get info.


----------



## Randyman...

This is set. This function works fine with the iPod running "standalone" (I ran the iPod's line out into my old XDP4000X setup w/o any USB, and it ALWAYS remembered the last played file AND position for anything set with the "Remember Position" flag).

This only seems to happen if viewing anything listed in the "Video" menu (again - files played from the "Video" menu use the analog 1/8" connection to the W910, but still uses USB for iPod Control).

If playing anything tagged as "remember position" from the "Music Menu" - "Resume" works as it should (items from the "Music" menu use USB for Audio and for iPod Control).

It seems like the two different ways the W910 handles "Music" playlist versus the "Video" playlist has something to do with this. Once I MANUALLY select the Video I was wacthing before tuning off the ignition - it WILL resume from where I left off (but this is after the iPod starts playing "All Music" in alphabetical order after turning on the ignition). I'm getting sick of hearing the first 10 seconds of the SAME SONG everytime I turn on the ignition!!! 

Any other clues? Thanks! // Randy V.


----------



## Randyman...

Bump: Clarification on my specific issue:

Call up a Video Podcast from the W910's *"iPod > Video"* Menu. This Podcast is already set to "remember position" in iTunes (as is standard for Podcasts). The Podcast video plays just fine.

Turn off the Ignition - go into the store or whatever - and return to vehicle. Turn ignition "on" - W910 starts playing items from the iPod _"Music" menu in alphabetical order_ (ALWAYS starts with the first song - so I ALWAYS end up hearing the first part of this song anytime I turn the ignition off after watching a Video Podcast).

I have to MANUALLY navigate back to the W910's "Video" menu, find the Podcast, and select it. Once I manually select the Video Podcast - it DOES resume from where I left off.

Needless to say - I'm sick of hearing the first 10-15 seconds of the first song in my library everytime I turn my ignition off/on while watching a Video Podcast on the W910.

*This does not happen with Audio Podcasts played from the W910's "Music" iPod menu*. An _Audio Podcast_ will automatically resume from where it left off automatically when I turn the ignition on - I don't have to select the podcast file first.

The only difference between the W910's handling of iPod "Music" playlists versus iPod "Video" playlists is the fact that the W910 uses the USB connection for Music (USB for audio and iPod control), but uses the 1/8" analog connection for "Video" (uses the 1/8" for Audio and Video when watching Video - still uses USB for iPod "control").

Anyone else experience this - or is it just me and my 120GB Video iPod Classic? It's driving me bonkers 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Randyman...

OK - no takers. I guess it's just how the 120GB Video iPod Classic works when playing video. I did notice similar behavior with the factory Toyota radio when playing back iPod videos (but the factory radio was "Audio Only" - no video playback - and used USB for all audio transmission and iPod control). Go figure.

So another inquiry: Is there any way to get the W910's Navigation Audio to spit out the Ai-Net cable to the H800? I know the H800 will work with a specific _external_ GPS interface through the H800's "NAV INPUT" and trigger wires - but what about with the W910 and its built-in Navigation? I'd assume this is simply not possible if using the digital Toslink connection for digital CD/DVD playback from the W910 - but with the iPod and Radio Tuner sending Analog over Ai-Net to the H800, you'd think this should be possible. If it's mentioned in the manual - I must have missed it...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Randyman...

One last Q:

Can anyone clarify which Ai-Net CD/DVD Changers (I'd prefer a DVD Changer with Video Capability) *with an Optical Out* actually work with the INA-W910 and H800 Combo?

Alpine's own site doesn't even list a single changer (makes sense as they killed off Ai-Net on ALL of their new HU's!), and the W910 manual doesn't specify which Alpine Changers are compatible 

Crutchfield's automated "Compatibility Checker" is claiming the S680 and S690 aren't compatible with the W910???

Thanks for any confirmations!


----------



## evo9

Any Ainet changer will work! Both cha-s624 & dha-s690 has optical out. The old s680 also has optical out too.


----------



## Randyman...

Thank you, evo9 - I'll be looking into a used S690!


----------



## Randyman...

FYI - Evo9 - Picked up a used CHA-S624 - Works like a charm - even had Toslink for the H800! I'm also looking into a NOS DHA-S690 for DVD capabilities...

OK - I can't seem to get the INA-W910 + H800 combo to work with the W910's GPS Navigation Sounds. I mentioned this in the H800 thread, but was informed I should expect the Navi audio to come over Ai-Net. 

I can't seem to get the Navigation sounds to spit out via Ai-Net (don't really use the voice - just mainly want the "GPS Lock" chime).

The W910 manual indicates:



Apine W910 PDF Manual said:


> Adjusting Nav. Mix Level
> Touch [<] or [>] of Nav. Mix Level to adjust the volume of
> navigation interruption.
> Setting range: 0 to 15
> • *The setting navigation interruption is not displayed if an external
> audio processor not compatible with Nav. Mix is connected.*
> • While an External audio processor is connected, this function may
> inoperable when Defeat is set to ON.


I don't even get the W910's "Navi Mix" menu option when the H800 is connected via Ai-Net? I know I had the "Navi Mix" option w/o the H800 connected - and I heard the navigation sounds via the W910's built-in amp (before I installed the remainder of the system).

The H800 does have its own setting for Navi Mix - but these seem to only affect the H800's extra RCA Navigation Audio Input designed for 3rd party Navigation interfaces (and not for Navi-over-Ai-Net). So I assume the W910's navigation audio just isn't compatible with the H800? Which is funny because the H800 is newer than the H100 - correct? (and the H100 seems to support Navi Audio over Ai-Net?).

Any clues?

FYI - I gave up on the iPod video and "resume" issues I mentioned earlier in this thread - it seems this is just how the 120GB Video iPod Classic functions


----------



## evo9

Randyman... said:


> FYI - Evo9 - Picked up a used CHA-S624 - Works like a charm - even had Toslink for the H800! I'm also looking into a NOS DHA-S690 for DVD capabilities...
> 
> OK - I can't seem to get the INA-W910 + H800 combo to work with the W910's GPS Navigation Sounds. I mentioned this in the H800 thread, but was informed I should expect the Navi audio to come over Ai-Net.
> 
> I can't seem to get the Navigation sounds to spit out via Ai-Net (don't really use the voice - just mainly want the "GPS Lock" chime).
> 
> The W910 manual indicates:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't even get the W910's "Navi Mix" menu option* when the H800 is connected via Ai-Net? I know I had the "Navi Mix" option w/o the H800 connected - and I heard the navigation sounds via the W910's built-in amp (before I installed the remainder of the system).
> 
> The H800 does have its own setting for Navi Mix - but these seem to only affect the H800's extra RCA Navigation Audio Input designed for 3rd party Navigation interfaces (and not for Navi-over-Ai-Net). So I assume the W910's navigation audio just isn't compatible with the H800? Which is funny because the H800 is newer than the H100 - correct? (and the H100 seems to support Navi Audio over Ai-Net?).
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> FYI - I gave up on the iPod video and "resume" issues I mentioned earlier in this thread - it seems this is just how the 120GB Video iPod Classic functions




Do you have this device connected? Alpine Automatic Video Bypass INA W900BT INA W910 IXA W404 IXAW407 | eBay You need it to have full access to the menu screen.


----------



## Randyman...

I'm using the PAC TR7 - works like a charm (as does the PAC SWI-RC). But I still can't see the W910's "Navi Mix" menu if the H800 is connected via Ai-Net. I only have access to the _H800's_ "Navi Mix" via the RUX-C800, and that seems 100% useless in this setup...

Thanks for the reply!!! :rockon:


----------



## kustomkaraudio

Did you run a RCA cable from the proc to the deck for nav voice ? Should be a single RCA on the back of the deck labeled " guide input ".


----------



## Randyman...

(*Corrected below*) Therein lies the problem. The W910 doesn't offer an RCA Navigation Audio Output (has a "Guide Control Lead" - but this seems to be a voltage trigger and not Audio Signal???), _however_, the W910 appears to send its Navigation Audio over Ai-Net for "_Compatible Processors"_. Seems the H800 is not on that very short list  

I'd love to be corrected. I even have an extra 18ga wire ran down the console if that's all it takes (have 4channels of extra RCA's too! I went to town while I had my baby ripped apart!  ) ! I mainly want the audible alerts and "GPS Lock" confirmation beeps - I don't use the voice "turn-by-turn" navigation prompts much at all. This is more of a pursuit of accomplishment rather than a quest for significant results 

Thanks for the replies - I'll check back tomorrow. Time for bed... :sleeping:

*Edit - I do see where the W910 manual mentions*

12: Guide Connector (Black)
Output the audio signal of navigation interruption.
When connecting an IMPRINT Audio processor (PXA-H100)
or an external audio processor with Guide input terminal,
connect this lead to the Guide Input terminal with an
optional RCA Extension cable.

I guess this cable is on one of the RCA Break-out cables I'm not currently using (I'm only using the Ai-Net and Optical outputs from the W910, so none of the RCA Break-out's are installed). I'd assume (and was lead to believe) this would naturally happen over Ai-Net - but that's what I get for assuming :behead:

Thanks for the nice X-Mas gift :beerchug:


----------



## jsketoe

Quick question....so if I run 910 into my Mosconi 6-8 via single pair of RCA out, I will have voice guided nav still? Yes or no?


----------



## 2way+sub

jsketoe said:


> Quick question....so if I run 910 into my Mosconi 6-8 via single pair of RCA out, I will have voice guided nav still? Yes or no?


via front rca sure yes. I have the Bitone connected in this way
However i prefer the navi-voice off ...too annoying... indications on the display are sufficient


----------



## Randyman...

I sure do wish Alpine would have added Navigation Audio over Ai-Net! It would seem if they do it by default over Front RCA that it should also be included in Ai-Net - but that's not the case (I can see why other also thought this was the case). I still haven't yanked my radio to connect the "Guide" +12v and "Navigation Audio" RCA feeds to my H800 - but I will soon.

FWIW evo9: - I already swapped out the s624 changer and got a used DHA-S690 off Craigslist - works like a charm! I'll be running a Composite video RCA cable for it - and I'll also knock-out the Navigation Audio wiring in tandem...

As you were


----------



## soundboy

*I have dont read all tread here yet*

But ask,

Can W910 get control of changer box KCA-400C? I know can do it with KCA-410C, stay in manual page 71-72!

I will run my Alpine MHA-S670 md-changer to W910, is AI-NET! But can get contro of this unit?

Have a lot music mix in MD disc!

About W910 and H701 dsp, headunit can get full controll of it. Dont need the RUX display. Friend of me have this combo :

INA-W910R & PXA-H701.. and him dont used rux display control unit in this case!

I shall also use the same combo!


----------



## Pulse-R

matt915 said:


> My INA W910 still fails to see the INA W910r sync tool. Any other help would be appreciated.


This.


----------



## robdridan

Anyone found a way to get nav audio through to the 800 processor? After being sold a ine-928 head unit yesterday and 800 processor, to be told after it was installed by the dealer that it doesnt have ai net interface (after much dicsussion about my set up needing full compatability to control the 800 processor etc) I'm now having to rapidly work out options to get a compatible system put together with the 800 processor, optical out head unit and ai net control of everything. 

I'm assuming if you run rca out and ai net that the rca will not only have navi audio but also music audio and therefore cant be used as a navi input to the 800 ? 

Need urgent advice to sort this matter out as the 928 is sitting in my car and dealer has promised to swap it for a compatible unit that's going to do what i need it to do (ai net in other words- but with integrated nav) Thanks


----------



## Viggen

My w910 stopp pulling up names with the caller I'd, only shows the number of whoever is calling me. Amy idea on what I should do or can do to correct this? Didn't know if it was a w910 issue or a phone issue


----------



## soundboy

Someone can help me here a little bit? 

I run W910R with H701 dsp system. 

Have connect up two 6 disc changer + MHA-S670 changer with KCA-400C, is no problem run this two changer CHA-S604 (CD), works great! 

But headunit don`t find the MHA-S670 changer!

Stay in W910R display - NO CHANGER 3, so jump over to CHANGER 1.

(CHANGER 1 & 2 is S604)

Have see some guy use this in other tread,









Is my problem , that headunit W910 can`t get control of MHA changer in this case, changer is for "old"? 

IS used MD a lot, so had be great also this works too.


----------



## file audio

what about the alpine ive535hd. talking in SQ terms? any good compared to 910?


----------



## Thrill_House

Anyone know when the last updates were available for this unit, cant seem to find anything on the interwebs or Alpines website.


----------

